# A Load of Bokeh



## vonnagy

i did a search on the super-whopper search thingee and found that their was no bokeh theme? :scratch:

oh well, here is some that for you.

*Link gone *


----------



## spiralout

Hmm... I know I have to have more than this.  I'll have to do some lookin.


----------



## LaFoto

You mean something like this then? Or am I wrong (am still struggling to really understand the expression Bokeh)?


----------



## Jeff Canes

LaFoto - Boken is the quality level of out of focus areas of an image. The word is derived from the Japanese word for fuzzy or blurrily. I believe its a fairly new photo team in English


----------



## DarkEyes

<WARNING!!!>
<ARACNAPHOBICS BEWARE!!!>


----------



## LittleMan

I've got plenty of images to go in this section with my new lens! 

My Favorite!


----------



## thebeginning

that's some gorgeous bokeh, little man.


----------



## thebeginning

vonnagy, how did you get such distinct bokeh on yours? wasnt that taken with an 85 1.8?


----------



## LittleMan

thebeginning said:
			
		

> that's some gorgeous bokeh, little man.


Thanks!


----------



## LaFoto

Karlshamn, South Sweden, Summer 2002 (holiday photo)

Am I getting the idea of bokeh?


----------



## LittleMan

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Am I getting the idea of bokeh?


bokeh is the blur in the back and foreground of whatever you are focused on.
The ammount of bokeh comes into play with how much you are zoomed into the subject and how fast your lens is.

I hope that is understandable.


----------



## Karalee

*Link gone *


----------



## LittleMan

wow Karalee....
Was that photoshopped???

if it wasn't... what lens did you use!?


----------



## Karalee

No this my first time testing out my 70-200 F4L. I handheld it at 200mm@F4, and 1/80th or something crazy like that  I shot like 20 shots but this is the only one I got semi in focus.


----------



## LaFoto

I think this meets the requirements for this theme, doesn't it? (Judged by Mark's initial photo....!?!?!?)


----------



## greensthings

I Posted this in the bloober thread, but thought it "Might" work here as well!

I had auto focus on, and was taking a picture of New York City Times Square, when a bus drove by just as I was snapping. The auto focus caught the back of the bus.
(click to enlarge)


----------



## dalebe

*Link gone *


----------



## Eric.

One of my personal favorites. 
*Link gone *


----------



## nomaddan

*Link gone *


----------



## Marctwo

*Link gone *


----------



## David A

*Link gone *


----------



## -Jay-

*Link gone *


----------



## Tkraz

Hows this for bokeh?

Or am I missing what bokeh is?


----------



## jadin

*Link gone *


----------



## ksmattfish

Taken with a Pentax Spotmatic with a Takumar 50mm f/1.4 lens with the radioactive lens element. It turns yellow, which sucks for color, okay for BW. I don't think the radioactivity affects the bokeh. I just like telling people I'm taking their pic with a radioactive camera! 

*Link gone *


----------



## danalec99

*Link gone *


----------



## LeadSister

*Link gone *


----------



## LittleMan

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Taken with a Pentax Spotmatic with a Takumar 50mm f/1.4 lens with the radioactive lens element. It turns yellow, which sucks for color, okay for BW. I don't think the radioactivity affects the bokeh. I just like telling people I'm taking their pic with a radioactive camera!


This is one of my favorite photos!
Thanks for showing it agian! I couldn't remember who took it... lol


----------



## Corry

This is an old one I took about a year ago...going through my old photos I realized it would be perfect for this thread.


----------



## Corry

And another from about a year ago...one of Arty's favorites!


----------



## mygrain

*Link gone *

taken with my rollei with a x2 rollinar close-up filter. contrast was tweekd in PS cuz my scanner sucks scanning MF film.


----------



## deb

How did shallow depth of field become bokeh?


----------



## Corry

Main Entry:   bokeh 
Part of Speech:   noun 
Definition:   a Japanese term for the subjective aesthetic quality of out-of-focus areas of a photographic image 
Example:   The bokeh, or quality of the blurred image in the photograph, was described and discussed. 


Hope that helps.


----------



## ksmattfish

deb said:
			
		

> How did shallow depth of field become bokeh?



"A term derived from the Japanese word for "fool" which when applied to a lens refers to the pleasing quality of the out of focus areas of an image produced by the lens. Thought to be related to factors like the shape of the aperture opening and spherical aberration."

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/essays/bokeh.shtml


----------



## Pixel9ine

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> In photography, Bokeh is a Japanese word - the transliteration of a Japanese word for "blur" - describing the subjective aesthetic quality of out-of-focus areas of an image projected by a camera lens. For example, in some images the background may be deliberately caused to be out-of-focus to reduce distractions and to emphasize the primary subject.


en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bokeh


----------



## deb

Being old and resistant to change, I hope you all forgive me if I continue using the term "shallow depth of field".


----------



## Becky

Can I ask how bokeh is pronounced?


----------



## Corry

I always pronounce it 'bow-kuh'


----------



## EVPohovich

*Link gone *


----------



## nakedyak




----------



## jeroen

*Link gone *


----------



## alexecho

So, let me see if I've got this right: bokeh is when the out of focus area's of an image with a shallow depth of field are pleasing to the eye, rather than just any picture with a shallow depth of field?


----------



## Corry

Bokeh is basically just extremely short depth of field, which yes, that would make the background and maybe teh foreground out of focus.  But I think it goes for ANY shallow depth of field shot.  Weather a particular shot is pleasing to the eye or not is only someone's opinion.


----------



## jadin

Here's one I think is more 'bokeh' and less 'DoF'. I like how the lines above the kitty make it look like it's a motion blur, even though it obviously isn't.

*Link gone *


----------



## danalec99

*Link gone *


----------



## LittleMan

Very nice danalec! :thumbup:


----------



## Underhill

*Link gone *


----------



## Karalee

*Link gone *


----------



## j3ffff

Scanned, with a bit of photoshop.


----------



## bjfowle

*Link gone *


----------



## Corry




----------



## jadin

core_17 said:
			
		

>


 
Simply put : amazing!


----------



## Corry

Thanks Jadin!!!!  I was practicing using DOF with my 50mm.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

here some bokeh
*Links gone *
this is what I would consider bad bokeh.. and even worse subject!! though you might need a laugh!
*Link gone * 
thanks for looking!


----------



## LaFoto

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> ...this is what I would consider bad bokeh.. and even worse subject!! though you might need a laugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking!


 
Oh... yeah.
Well...
I wonder which smilie could be made after THIS photo? :ray:? :er: This?


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Oh... yeah.
> Well...
> I wonder which smilie could be made after THIS photo? :ray:? :er: This?



Haaaaaaaaaaaaa!   uke:   <<< this works for that particular shot!


----------



## jocose

I must really like this bokeh thing, because I had never heard of it before I stumbled onto this thread, but I have a ton of pics to contribute. To spare you scrolling through too much, I shall only post my two favs. (If you want to see more, go to the photoblog.)
*Link gone *


----------



## crawdaddio




----------



## MommyOf4Boys

These are my favorite Bokeh's of mine...








*All other links gone *


----------



## camz

Never seen a bokeh theme here yet so here it is.  Let's see some of those quality blur wide-open shots you guys and gals have in your collection


----------



## camz

Ok here's another one before I hit the sack...


----------



## eric-holmes

Camz, that first picture is real nice.

I'll get in on this...











Although its hard to tell, the blue background was actually a work shop.


----------



## Battou

Taken (Handheld) with stacked Tiffen macro filters on Hoya 81A on Nikkor 50mm _f_/2 on Nikon FM, ASA 200 (uncropped full frame)




Bigger Here

Shot (Handheld) with Canon Macro FD 50mm 3.5 on Canon EF, ASA 800




Bigger Here

Taken with Vivitar 400mm on Canon EF, ASA 400 




Bigger Here

Taken (Handheld) with Canon Macro FD 100mm on Canon EF, ASA 400





Taken (Handheld) with Canon Macro FD 100mm on Canon EF, ASA 800




Bigger Here


----------



## Dominantly

Sweet!






For fun. Very first photo with the 50mm





First Jail cell in San Diego....


----------



## KalaMarie

All shots taken with the 50mm - my baby!


----------



## Derrel

Nikon D2x at ISO 200, 1/250s f/4.5 at 200.0mm, Vivitar 285 HV flash hand-held in left hand
with SC-17 connecting cord, direct flash at fractional power for eye catchlights.





February blooming miniature crocus flowers shot with a Fuji S2 Pro 6MP d-slr with Tamron 90mm macro at f/4.8 at 1/90 
Shade WB at ISO 100 RAW, SB-28DX flash with PhotoFlex mini-softbox, SC-17 cord, MacBibble 3.1a auto proof,
which was reduced to this file. No post processing, just this automatic conversion.





Nikon D2x ,200mm f/2 VR-G at f/2.8 1/30 sec ISO 400 exposure for miniature Christmas lights as a background, 
foreground flash exposure is from Vivitar 285HV flash in small Photoflex umbrella and gelled w TN-A1, 
camera WB set to Incandescent WB to render mini Christmas lights appropriately. My Canon 70-200 2.8 L-IS rendered
the mini Christmas lights as "football-shaped" ellipsoidal blobs; the 200 f/2 Nikkor makes a very circular blur disc.


----------



## LaFoto

Well, a theme thread on "Bokeh" has existed for years now, so I merged the newly started one with the existing one. 

Nice theme, and I hope I got "bokeh" here and not only just "blurred background", though I am still not quite so sure about it...!?!?






I can go look through my archives in an attempt to find examples which I myself feel lean more towards "bokeh" than just "blurred background", but that takes time. This is just one of my newest pics.


----------



## LaFoto

Here's another one that might fit the theme, I took this one last year in November:


----------



## LaFoto

And an even older one, taken in May of 2006 on Riensberg Cemetery in Bremen.
The imperfect flower, destroyed by heavy rainfalls.






I should go look for photos that I took when the 50mm lens was all new... ;-)


----------



## farmerj

I'll play...


----------



## JE Kay

Here's one....


----------



## camz

Very Very nice shots everyone!  I guess there was a thread for it after all  and we got moved!

Eric - Great shot on the butterfly touching down on the flower!

Battou - Nice flower shots!

Kalamarie - My favorite is the teacup.  Very creamy bokeh on this shot!

Derrel - Those colourful lights in the background are pretty much circles...what are
           you using a hundred blade lens? LOL great shots!

Lafoto - The purple flower takes the cake! Very very appealing to the eye

farmerj - Cheers!

JE kay - Nice hairstyle on the horse!


Ok here's the next one from me...the bokeh isn't noticable but I like it how creamy it turned out just behind the subject.


----------



## joemc

Ya want Bokeh.... Here ya go.... This is the defination of bokeh.!!


----------



## Battou

Taken with Canon FD 50mm 1.4 on Canon EF, ASA 400




Bigger Here

By far one of my most popular pictures outside of TPF, due to it's shere cuteness, I guess.

Shot with Canon 50mm 1.4 on Canon EF, ASA ???




Bigger here


----------



## Parkerman

A little birdy told me I needed to post this here.


----------



## Roger




----------



## Opher




----------



## LaFoto

Parkerman said:


> A little birdy told me I needed to post this here.


 
Teehee. Tweet-tweet!  This is too good NOT to be here!


----------



## Parkerman

LaFoto said:


> Parkerman said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little birdy told me I needed to post this here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teehee. Tweet-tweet!  This is too good NOT to be here!
Click to expand...



And since you lead me here.. I will throw in 2 more.. heh.


1.





2.


----------



## boogschd

​


----------



## camz

Some faceless stranger at the beach


----------



## kundalini

​


----------



## Dominantly

1,2,3 super duper cool.


----------



## joemc




----------



## joemc




----------



## Dominantly

Dude, that hummingbird shot kills.

I have about 10 of them that come and buzz around my neighbors patio everyday, but I just dont have the reach to grab them like that. It's very same kind, it's just the 200mm I have isn't going to cut it.
Kudos.


----------



## camz

Cool shots!

Some foreground blur this time..


----------



## kundalini




----------



## joemc

Dominantly said:


> Dude, that hummingbird shot kills.
> 
> I have about 10 of them that come and buzz around my neighbors patio everyday, but I just dont have the reach to grab them like that. It's very same kind, it's just the 200mm I have isn't going to cut it.
> Kudos.




That was shot with a 200mm....my secret is a milk crate.... If you watch them they always return to the same tree....and almost always the same branch of the tree.... Find the branch and have a seat on the milk crate until he/she comes back...... have the camera already dialed in....and start snapping...lol

Cheers, Joe


----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## icassell

Here are a couple


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## javier

Not much of a flower guy, but here are some


----------



## icassell




----------



## Hobbes




----------



## javier

Here are some I shot with film a few months back.
Cosina 55F/1.2 wide open on a Pentax ME-F


----------



## icassell




----------



## Hobbes

a lost ring


----------



## LaFoto

I went "photo hunting in the archives" a little and came up with these for this theme:

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## Hobbes

OMG! more amazing shots!!
What lens did you use for the last three, Corinna?
I love those star bursts!


----------



## Dominantly

Kundalini- Those shots are incredible.


----------



## Hobbes

more bokeh


----------



## camz

Nice shots everyone!

Here's a blurry Bay Bridge, San Francisco.


----------



## LaFoto

Hobbes said:


> OMG! more amazing shots!!
> What lens did you use for the last three, Corinna?
> I love those star bursts!


 
Those last three I took with my very simple, not very good, Sigma 70-300mm in the Macro Mode (between 200 and 300mm I can set it to "macro"), and a tiny (!) aperture. With the lens in "macro", DOF is narrow, anyway, so a tiny aperture a) helps to create the star bursts, but b) does not give me much of a depth of focus, so the background blurs out like this.


----------



## Hobbes

LaFoto said:


> Hobbes said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! more amazing shots!!
> What lens did you use for the last three, Corinna?
> I love those star bursts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those last three I took with my very simple, not very good, Sigma 70-300mm in the Macro Mode (between 200 and 300mm I can set it to "macro"), and a tiny (!) aperture. With the lens in "macro", DOF is narrow, anyway, so a tiny aperture a) helps to create the star bursts, but b) does not give me much of a depth of focus, so the background blurs out like this.
Click to expand...


I am both impressed and surprised at least after all the bad things I have heard about that lens lol Well at least it has 9 aperture blades which created those awesome star bursts  
hmm ok I am kinda confused here lol. From what I have learned the distance between the main subject and background, the distance between the main subject and the lens (or at least how much the main subject is magnified with your lens) and the size of aperture are the main factor when trying to create bokeh. So I assume the macro mode on that lens simply allowed you to shorten the distance between your lens and the subject allowed you to used a much narrower aperture so you could create both nice bokeh and huge star bursts??  Ok this is giving me an headache lol


----------



## icassell




----------



## Hooker771




----------



## kundalini

Dominantly said:


> Kundalini- Those shots are incredible.


 I'm not sure which set you are referring to, but thank you very much.


----------



## kundalini

Hobbes said:


> a lost ring


Love the geometry and colors in this shot. Well done.



LaFoto said:


> I went "photo hunting in the archives" a little and came up with these for this theme:
> 
> 1.


Hey Corinna, this one seems a bit male centric, but not necessarily in a good fashion. 


:lmao:


Seriously, you've posted some brilliant photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kundalini




----------



## Hobbes

kundalini said:


> Hobbes said:
> 
> 
> 
> a lost ring
> 
> 
> 
> Love the geometry and colors in this shot. Well done.
Click to expand...



Thank you! :blushing:

I never ever expected to see a dandelion at this time of the year :O


----------



## icassell

Blueberry blossom.


----------



## Hobbes




----------



## camz

Hobbes - the 2nd shot's bokeh is really creamy!


----------



## kundalini




----------



## eric-holmes




----------



## farmerj

50mm f/1.8













70-300 vr, f/5.3 220mm ISO 200


----------



## Hobbes

camz said:


> Hobbes - the 2nd shot's bokeh is really creamy!



ty!


----------



## kundalini




----------



## Hobbes

I see lots of awesome shots in this thread but I think it would be nice if you guys could like mention what lens you used for them 

I used EF 24-70 f2.8l for all the photos I posted in this thread.


----------



## farmerj

when I finally got it, most of my shots have been with my 50mm f/1.8 nikkor.

since then, I am finding you can still get some nice shots with the 70-300VR and the 16-85 VR as well


----------



## Eventer

LaFoto said:


> Here's another one that might fit the theme, I took this one last year in November:


 Love this photo lots!!!


----------



## KalaMarie

50mm 1.4


----------



## kundalini




----------



## namaste_lv




----------



## javier

kundalini said:


>



Now this moved me!...Great shot..There is only much flowers can do. It is nice to see something uniquely different!


----------



## kundalini

javier said:


> Now this moved me!...Great shot..There is only much flowers can do. It is nice to see something uniquely different!


 Cheers Javier. Although most 'bokeh' shots are of flowers (not that there's anything wrong with it) I really don't do too many flower shots. However, I will sometimes......



 


I will even do bokeh on people or SPs.....



 




But I prefer to shoot things other than flowers.......


----------



## icassell




----------



## kundalini




----------



## kundalini




----------



## Cojaro




----------



## robertwsimpson

kundalini said:


>



great concept!

I love how the dangerous part is the part that's out of focus.  I can imagine being a tiny mouse not knowing that my death by broken neck is eminent!


----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## KalaMarie




----------



## javier

robertwsimpson said:


>


----------



## javier

KalaMarie said:


>


----------



## icassell

kundalini said:


>



Kundalini, I love this one!


----------



## Gene1219




----------



## Hobbes

one huge load of bokeh


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## Dao




----------



## kundalini




----------



## icassell

I like the first one (hummer romance?), but would have loved to see an image where the BG hummer was also within your DOF.


----------



## kundalini

icassell said:


> (hummer romance?),


 With hummers, it's more of a case of "F*** OFF, this is mine".  Then 3 seconds later, they're gone.


----------



## icassell

kundalini said:


> icassell said:
> 
> 
> 
> (hummer romance?),
> 
> 
> 
> With hummers, it's more of a case of "F*** OFF, this is mine".  Then 3 seconds later, they're gone.
Click to expand...


LOL ... yeah ... I have a place here I like shooting them (not at a feeder).  It's rare to see more than one at the same time.  It's a case of shoot fast, because they don't stay still.  I have better luck with them perched.


----------



## lmchelaru




----------



## DemonAstroth




----------



## hossmaster

just about a bit distracting


----------



## icassell




----------



## KalaMarie

icassell said:


>


 

Beautiful - you should frame this.


----------



## icassell

Thanks, KalaMarie 

This little guy is our state bird.  I seem to see them everywhere EXCEPT on cactus!


----------



## Jankster




----------



## y0aimee

this was taken when i 1st got my 50mm


----------



## kundalini

Not so much a bokeh shot, but part of the series and I really likt it.


----------



## icassell




----------



## Dominantly

Awesome puppy shots, love #4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## y0aimee




----------



## LaFoto

Some more bokeh (still not quite as christmassy, as Aimée's photo, which I like a lot)






But on 2 December, we at least had a wee bit of coldness and some frost


----------



## Dominantly

Just for fun, playing with the kit 18-105...


----------



## hossmaster




----------



## kundalini

Test shots for another thread about bokeh.

Nikkor kit lens 18-55mm




Nikkor 50mm
​ 


Yes, it can be done with a kit lens.​


----------



## icassell




----------



## Jankster




----------



## Hobbes

@kundalini awww puppy dog pouts!! shoo cute!


----------



## icassell




----------



## Dao




----------



## jtee

40D -500MM- 1.4 Extender in a blind on a tripod.


----------



## icassell

jtee said:


> 40D -500MM- 1.4 Extender in a blind on a tripod.



Wonderful composition and exposure!


----------



## Missdaisy

For my 10 year anniversary, my husband took me to The Plaza, anyone who knows Kansas City knows that the Plaza has an amazing Christmas Lighting Ceremony where they light up the entire shopping district.  It's absolutly gorgeous this time of year.  Heres a pic I took from my hotel room The Intercontinental.


----------



## jtee

icassell said:


> Wonderful composition and exposure!




 Thanks Ian, I see you have the 7D , I bet your liking that body.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## icassell

jtee said:


> icassell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful composition and exposure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ian, I see you have the 7D , I bet your liking that body.:thumbup::thumbup:
Click to expand...



Yep, I love it.  I'll tell you what -- I'll trade my old 30D for your 500mm f/4


----------



## jtee

icassell said:


> jtee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> icassell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful composition and exposure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ian, I see you have the 7D , I bet your liking that body.:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I love it.  I'll tell you what -- I'll trade my old 30D for your 500mm f/4
Click to expand...


lol.... I have a 30D sitting around collecting dust along with an 400D (XTI) gonna sell them when I get the 7D.


----------



## Brieff




----------



## robertwsimpson

weird bokeh in those pics


----------



## icassell

robertwsimpson said:


> weird bokeh in those pics



I was thinking the same thing and wondering if these were done with a mirror lens.


----------



## Brieff

You two mean mine?

Canon 70-200mm f/4L USM and a sunny day with some birches...


----------



## robertwsimpson

weird.


----------



## icassell

This IS odd.  I'm used to seeing a very nice bokeh from the 100-400 when people post from them.  I wonder if it has something to do with the specific aperture chosen?  The background is very ring-like.  The foreground is very nice and I like the compositions as well as the sepia choice on the second one.


----------



## robertwsimpson

but she said 70-200?

I wonder if that's the bokeh you get from f4... the wide aperture bokeh always seems to be a bit harsh from my lenses.


----------



## icassell

robertwsimpson said:


> but she said 70-200?
> 
> I wonder if that's the bokeh you get from f4... the wide aperture bokeh always seems to be a bit harsh from my lenses.



My bad ... that's what I meant ...


----------



## Rob_W

When the fuel runs out


----------



## Dao

robertwsimpson said:


> but she said 70-200?
> 
> I wonder if that's the bokeh you get from f4... the wide aperture bokeh always seems to be a bit harsh from my lenses.




But the Exif said  ...  it was taken at 50mm with aperture of F/1.8

Camera Make: Canon 
Camera Model: Canon EOS 450D 
Image Date: 2009:09:20 13:03:37 
Flash Used: No 
Focal Length: 50.0mm 
CCD Width: NaNmm 
Exposure Time: 0.0008 s (1/1250) 
Aperture: f/1.8 
ISO equiv: 400 
White Balance: Auto 
Metering Mode: Matrix 
Exposure: Manual 
Exposure Mode: Manual


----------



## icassell




----------



## robertwsimpson

Dao said:


> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> 
> but she said 70-200?
> 
> I wonder if that's the bokeh you get from f4... the wide aperture bokeh always seems to be a bit harsh from my lenses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the Exif said  ...  it was taken at 50mm with aperture of F/1.8
> 
> Camera Make: Canon
> Camera Model: Canon EOS 450D
> Image Date: 2009:09:20 13:03:37
> Flash Used: No
> Focal Length: 50.0mm
> CCD Width: NaNmm
> Exposure Time: 0.0008 s (1/1250)
> Aperture: f/1.8
> ISO equiv: 400
> White Balance: Auto
> Metering Mode: Matrix
> Exposure: Manual
> Exposure Mode: Manual
Click to expand...


EXIF police are ON THE JOB!


well, that makes sense, if I'm not careful with my 50mm 1.8, I get that kind of bokeh, especially at f/1.8


----------



## Brieff

Dao said:


> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> 
> but she said 70-200?
> 
> I wonder if that's the bokeh you get from f4... the wide aperture bokeh always seems to be a bit harsh from my lenses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the Exif said  ...  it was taken at 50mm with aperture of F/1.8
> 
> Camera Make: Canon
> Camera Model: Canon EOS 450D
> Image Date: 2009:09:20 13:03:37
> Flash Used: No
> Focal Length: 50.0mm
> CCD Width: NaNmm
> Exposure Time: 0.0008 s (1/1250)
> Aperture: f/1.8
> ISO equiv: 400
> White Balance: Auto
> Metering Mode: Matrix
> Exposure: Manual
> Exposure Mode: Manual
Click to expand...

WHAT O_O 
Oh, then I used my Canon 50mm f/1.8 II...
How come I can't remember these things..

Normally I would use 70-200mm f/4L USM if I take portraits when it's sunny... hmmpf. My bad.

edit:


----------



## Kpablo

Is this Bokeh?


----------



## Hobbes

Results of boredom at work 

Sigma 10-20 EX HSM. Taken with EF 24-70L





Don't know which I like the most so I just post both of them :S


----------



## lmchelaru

I like them.
reminds me of an older one of mine.


----------



## Hobbes

lmchelaru said:


> I like them.
> reminds me of an older one of mine.



This one is cool! I kinda noticed how huge the back elements of EF lenses are compared to those of EF-S lenses and lenses made for crop cameras. I am so going to take a picture through my new ef 135L lens 
Which lens did you use for this shot and what's the lens in your hand?


----------



## lmchelaru

The lens is from my film camera. I just looked at it and it's Osawa MC 1:2.8 f=135mm.
I took the photo with the standard kit lens for the Canon Rebel xTi, Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6.


----------



## Hobbes

lmchelaru said:


> The lens is from my film camera. I just looked at it and it's Osawa MC 1:2.8 f=135mm.
> I took the photo with the standard kit lens for the Canon Rebel xTi, Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6.



hmm never heard of that lens before. Sounds very exotic though 
Can you actually use it on your XTI?

Bokeh created by two lenses


----------



## lmchelaru

No, I can't use the Osawa on my XTi. I use it on my Olympus OM2000.
I got it secondhand from someone and it came with that lens and a couple others.


----------



## Jankster




----------



## Kpablo




----------



## javier

Kpablo said:


> Is this Bokeh?



Yes, and nice at that!


----------



## javier




----------



## camz




----------



## icassell

Anna's Hummingbird


----------



## gsgary

A few from me


----------



## TokZik

i thought i would give this a try.

what do we think ?


----------



## Foxman

A few that I can share.

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4.


----------



## camz

gsgary said:


>



How I would love to surf that wave.  Beautiful shot gsgary!


----------



## I'm Mike

javier said:


>



I love all of your shots!! Keep it up


----------



## gsgary

camz said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I would love to surf that wave.  Beautiful shot gsgary!
Click to expand...


Cheers, but it wasn't a big wave,I went to shoot some surfing but the waves were only small i got down low with my 1Dmk2 with 300mmF2.8L and 2x fitted


----------



## Insanity

My dads christmas display, the lights dance to music so this pic took forever to get.


----------



## Deathender

view larger image


----------



## Natalie




----------



## Mulewings~

Insanity said:


> My dads christmas display, the lights dance to music so this pic took forever to get.




Well worth the wait I'd say!


----------



## Mulewings~




----------



## Chris Stegner

Here's my Bokeh, software created of course!


----------



## eric-holmes

Here is my stab at some winter bokeh


----------



## TJ K

TJ


----------



## Kpablo

Natalie said:


>


 

I really like this shot.


----------



## Kpablo

Here's one:






Question. When the background is so blurry should I still even the horizon?


----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## dandiaz

-Dan


----------



## Jankster

a few of my recent shots:


----------



## sparetime




----------



## D3KNikki

not really sure if these are bokeh shots...


----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## eric-holmes




----------



## sojourn

This is the flower of the Hesperaloe. I love the salmon colored flowers. This shot has lots of bokeh!


----------



## matfoster

TJ K said:


> TJ


 

which make/model of lens did you use for this image?


----------



## Sbuxo

Film 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cute-as-a-sprinkle/3259832587/in/set-72157607969506650/]


----------



## pez

central plush







D-FA 100mm macro


----------



## BIG RYAN




----------



## thebeatles




----------



## LaFoto

This has got some, I think:






This, too? Or is it just a blurred background here?


----------



## icassell




----------



## erns




----------



## erns




----------



## Jankster




----------



## Geaux




----------



## icassell




----------



## erns




----------



## BIG RYAN




----------



## icassell




----------



## Dominantly

Floating in Bokeh


----------



## Fedaykin

erns said:


>



beautiful shot, love the bokeh on the flower on the background on the right.


----------



## pez

Dominantly said:


> Floating in Bokeh


Oh, yeah! Great shot, would make a nice desktop.


----------



## D3KNikki




----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## Fedaykin

robertwsimpson said:


>



Love the composition, but not the intense highlights of her face.


----------



## pez

Fun with my new DA70mm Ltd


----------



## pbelarge

LaFoto said:


> This has got some, I think:


 
Corinna
Yes, this definitely has some. :thumbup:


----------



## D3KNikki




----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## McMommy




----------



## D3KNikki




----------



## javier




----------



## D3KNikki




----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## The Historian




----------



## stone_family3

Here is one I took today.


----------



## Dallmeyer

McMommy said:


>




Hey guys - loving your _specular highlights_!  McMommy this really shows it off- is it using the 35 Nikkor?


----------



## MAR




----------



## McMommy

Dallmeyer said:


> McMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys - loving your _specular highlights_!  McMommy this really shows it off- is it using the 35 Nikkor?
Click to expand...


Yes! I love it!


----------



## D3KNikki

not as good as McMommy's. but hey, thought i'd post this one anyways.


----------



## pez

Tammy 17-50


----------



## D-B-J




----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## erns




----------



## icassell




----------



## erns




----------



## erns




----------



## bigboi3




----------



## pez

weeds.






ET weedy...


----------



## Czar




----------



## johngpt




----------



## leftypony




----------



## johngpt




----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt




----------



## bobnr32




----------



## javier




----------



## Dallmeyer

@Javier excellent picture. tasty bokeh!





johngpt said:


>




John, this is a unsettling image . BBQ as mad science or..are you doing a bit of arc welding while cooking dinner?


----------



## Dallmeyer

..actually John, this is "tasty" bokeh as well ..i assume.


----------



## freeze3kgt




----------



## Dallmeyer

freeze3kgt said:


>



I like it!


----------



## iamcombat

Did someone say bokeh?


----------



## stone_family3

Here are three of my recent ones


----------



## johngpt

Dallmeyer said:


> @Javier excellent picture. tasty bokeh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John, this is a unsettling image . BBQ as mad science or..are you doing a bit of arc welding while cooking dinner?
Click to expand...

muhahaha...

:mrgreen:

The cool color temp light came from this really cool (  ) LED lamp my wife got that sticks to the bbq via a magnet! How could I resist trying for the shot, eh?


----------



## johngpt

freeze3kgt said:


>


Reminds me of a mad professor I had back in college...

Great shot.


----------



## robertwsimpson

frontward and backward bokeh!


----------



## johngpt

That would be hekob and bokeh, wouldn't it?


----------



## robertwsimpson

hekob!

I'm going to start using that word now!


----------



## thebeatles

*HEKOB TO THE MAX!*


----------



## robertwsimpson

hekob!


----------



## javier

Dallmeyer said:


> @Javier excellent picture. tasty bokeh!


Thank you


----------



## icassell




----------



## freeze3kgt

went and tooka hekob today  

edit: * cant we call it something else besides hekob ... like bokehokob?


----------



## johngpt

Bokehkabob?


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Havent posted in a while.  This thread needs more b&w


----------



## icassell




----------



## Czar




----------



## M.Powell

Would this count as use of bokeh?


----------



## Tappout

Just Got my 50mm 1.8D!


----------



## johngpt

M.Powell said:


> Would this count as use of bokeh?



Don't see why not.

From wikipedia bokeh:  In photography, bokeh is the blur,[1][2] or the aesthetic quality of the blur,[3][4][5] in out-of-focus areas of an image, or "the way the lens renders out-of-focus points of light."[6]


----------



## johngpt




----------



## javier

johngpt said:


>



This totally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 One of the best of the thread ''imo''


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Tappout




----------



## bobnr32

C and C please


----------



## leftypony




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## icassell




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## stone_family3

icassell awesome humming bird


----------



## icassell

Thanks 

Here's another:


----------



## ivomitcats




----------



## Dominantly

Some Randoms





Forget Me Not


----------



## dab_20




----------



## icassell

Green Heron


----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## dancingsphinx22

Dogwood maybe? Not sure...


----------



## haynchinook334




----------



## leftypony

dancingsphinx22 said:


> Dogwood maybe? Not sure...



I know that's not a dogwood ... but it is a very pretty tree.


----------



## M.Powell

leftypony said:


> dancingsphinx22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dogwood maybe? Not sure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that's not a dogwood ... but it is a very pretty tree.
Click to expand...


I think it's a Japanese Weeping Cherry or one of the related trees to those. Looks very similar in color, bloom, and foliage.


----------



## Yazeed

When I was in Las Vegas , 3 days ago. I went to a good buffet in Rio hotel ,, hope u guys like this photo.  
=)


----------



## bobnr32

dandelions


----------



## icassell




----------



## MartinCrabtree

bobnr32 said:


> dandelions



Nice. Unique perspective on an everyday sight. I like it.


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## Hobbes




----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This totally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best of the thread ''imo''
Click to expand...

Thanks Javier!


----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


>





Arkanjel Imaging said:


>





robertwsimpson said:


>


Wow. Some amazing stuff folks. 

And I haven't even gotten to this page yet!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## samal




----------



## bobnr32




----------



## johngpt

samal said:


>


Shalom Samal!

I especially like this one. Those warm tones along with the tremendous detail and smooth background really appeal to me.


----------



## icassell




----------



## epp_b




----------



## javier




----------



## StevenisWhere

Some of my first shots (just got my camera yesterday)!

1. Lamp





2. Dragon





C&C welcome


----------



## johngpt

epp_b said:


>


Great composition and lighting. Which lens did you use? And where did you set up the bike to get those pinpoints of light for the bokeh? Marvelous set up.


----------



## epp_b

Timing, I guess.  I mostly shoot within an hour or two sunset when the lighting is soft and from the side.    Here's a shot a few minutes earlier to give you an idea of the lighting.






 I used my 50/1.8 (on a crop body).  If I had to do it again, I'd  probably select the 35/1.8 instead, as it renders out-of-focus points  of light as circles instead of hexagons.


----------



## Dominantly

Meerkat at 400mm


----------



## icassell

Ornate Tree Lizard (Urosaurus ornatus)


----------



## icassell




----------



## usayit




----------



## johngpt

epp_b said:


> Timing, I guess.  I mostly shoot within an hour or two sunset when the lighting is soft and from the side.    Here's a shot a few minutes earlier to give you an idea of the lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used my 50/1.8 (on a crop body).  If I had to do it again, I'd  probably select the 35/1.8 instead, as it renders out-of-focus points  of light as circles instead of hexagons.


Either way, it's a great image. As is this one. Thank you for the info.


----------



## johngpt

Dominantly said:


> Meerkat at 400mm


Brandon, out of this world background.


----------



## Dominantly

Thank you for the kind comment John.


----------



## Seekwence

Tobin Bridge - Boston


----------



## johngpt

Shameless of me, as I've posted this in the Christmas thread, but as I need to go shoot more, here's one from this past 23 December.


----------



## stone_family3

Here are a few from yesterday


----------



## pez

A few minutes ago...


----------



## stone_family3

Love the water droplets


----------



## pez

stone_family3 said:


> Love the water droplets


 
Those are what made me look.  So this morning I shot the same bush with a different lens- this time a Tamron 17-50 @ 50mm and f2.8- focuses closer, but has super narrow dof wide open. The other one was shot with a Pentax DA70mm Ltd (a great lens), f2.4. 
It may never stop raining here...


----------



## icassell

BEEP BEEP!


----------



## stone_family3




----------



## bobnr32

icassell:
I've always loved road-runner.


----------



## D3KNikki




----------



## UpCloseFromFarAway

Shrimp!


----------



## usayit

This was posted in another thread.. but hey.. its a theme thread so I'll post it here too.


----------



## usayit

I don't believe I have ever posted this old one:


----------



## johngpt




----------



## BIG RYAN

50mm 1.8


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## Fedaykin

BIG RYAN said:


> 50mm 1.8



I like this, nice sharp hand, nice angle.


----------



## stone_family3

usayit said:


> This was posted in another thread.. but hey.. its a theme thread so I'll post it here too.



What lens did you use? That is an awesome shot.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## ALaS

@ f/1.2


----------



## BIG RYAN

Fedaykin said:


> I like this, nice sharp hand, nice angle.


 
thank you


----------



## ALaS

Trying a different look..Not sure if I achieved it but I was going for a washed out/ film look..


----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

Some marvelous work from a great variety of members. It's really nice to see.


----------



## ALaS

Today:


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## robertwsimpson




----------



## johngpt

Nice compo Robert.


----------



## johngpt

It's a long story...


----------



## Fedaykin

johngpt said:


> It's a long story...


----------



## ALaS

Meh, I'm not too great at the flower shots!


----------



## johngpt

That f/1.2 slices pretty fine doesn't it?


----------



## johngpt




----------



## GregR




----------



## icassell

GregR said:


>



Is that Bokeh or Bark-eh?


----------



## GregR

icassell said:


> Is that Bokeh or Bark-eh?


 
LOL :lmao:


----------



## usayit

stone_family3 said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was posted in another thread.. but hey.. its a theme thread so I'll post it here too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lens did you use? That is an awesome shot.
Click to expand...


Thanks!  Believe it or not, its from my budget macro setup.    I purchased the lens a little while back enjoyed it as a portrait lens then lost interest... sadly it sat on my shelf for a time.   It's well known for its optics and smooth bokeh.  Later, digital kinda brought a new curiosity in macro but I didn't want to dedicate money to something that might not capture my interest.   So I pulled the lens off the shelf....  

Here's the setup:

Samsung GX-1L 
Tamron 90mm f/2.5 SP Adaptall Macro
Vivitar 6000 Macro ring flash 
Old Novoflex macro focusing rails.  

The camera is from a pawn shop (I collect Kmount and M42).  Lens and flash from a camera swaps of different times.  I think the whole thing cost me about $300 total and the lens was in pristine condition too.   I later purchased the 1:1 teleconverter specifically designed for it but it is a challenge to use. 

When the camera first arrived, I took this test photo with it (first time it was mounted to a digital camera).  When I saw the resulting image, I knew it would be fun






At some point in time, I might buy something more modern.... but heck, its enjoyable to use as is.


----------



## epp_b

I think a lot of you are missing the point of this thread.  "Bokeh" is defined as the appearance and character of out-of-focus points of light as rendered by a lens.  I'm seeing a lot of pictures in this thread that are just shallow depth of field, but not "bokeh".  For example...

Bokeh:




(points of light are reflecting off of the tuning pegs from the stage lighting)


Just a shallow DoF:




(no points of light in the background or foreground)


----------



## Fedaykin

epp_b said:


> I think a lot of you are missing the point of this thread.  "Bokeh" is defined as the appearance and character of out-of-focus points of light as rendered by a lens.  I'm seeing a lot of pictures in this thread that are just shallow depth of field, but not "bokeh".



This man speaks truth.


----------



## bobnr32

A couple of quotes from wikipedia:
In photography, *bokeh* is the blur,http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bokeh#cite_note-davis-0http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bokeh#cite_note-johnston-1 or the aesthetic quality of the blur,http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bokeh#cite_note-2http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bokeh#cite_note-3http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bokeh#cite_note-4in out-of-focus areas of an image, or "the way the lens renders out-of-focus points of light."
The term comes from the Japanese word _boke_ (&#26248;&#12369; or &#12508;&#12465, which means "blur" or "haze",


----------



## usayit

Fedaykin said:


> epp_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a lot of you are missing the point of this thread.  "Bokeh" is defined as the appearance and character of out-of-focus points of light as rendered by a lens.  I'm seeing a lot of pictures in this thread that are just shallow depth of field, but not "bokeh".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This man speaks truth.
Click to expand...


Don't think so..

Bokeh | Define Bokeh at Dictionary.com

a Japanese term for the subjective aesthetic quality of out-of-focus areas of a photographic image


----------



## Fedaykin

Huh, always thought of it referring to blurred highlights and the shape they take. Oh well.


----------



## epp_b

Whenever you read a review of a lens and they speak of "bokeh", it always refers to how points of light are rendered because it best demonstrates how it renders areas of focus.


----------



## GregR

So I guess that is the real question here... how do we define "Bokeh".  Which of these do and do not demonstrate the right thing?  

I have seen other shots (not here) that had many points of light that were fuzzed / blurred, and other that were different items that made the same type of blur... which is right?


----------



## usayit

GregR said:


> how do we define "Bokeh".



The answer is as defined by the Dictionary.  More specifically to your question:  Both.. blur of both specular highlights as well as other items in the background.  

From Wiki:

In photography, bokeh is the blur,[1][2] or the aesthetic quality of the blur,[3][4][5] in out-of-focus areas of an image, or "the way the lens renders out-of-focus points of light."
... snip ..
Bokeh is often most visible around small background highlights, such as specular reflections and light sources, which is why it is often associated with such areas.[1] However, bokeh is not limited to highlights, as blur occurs in all out-of-focus regions of the image.


----------



## javier

a lousy squirrel


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## ALaS

So creamy..



You gotta see this one on black..


----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

Just to add my two cents on the bokeh issue. When beginning to post to this thread, I also looked up the definition in various places, finding that indeed, both ways of looking at it seem to be correct. The *artistic way* that the background is blurred, and of course the specular highlights that in the vernacular, we've come to think of as bokeh.

I think about it this way when I'm posting: does my image's background have that indefinable 'something' that would cause a viewer to appreciate the background? Was that artistically blurred background something I strove for at the time I was choosing my aperture setting? (happy accidents are always okay too  ) Is the background an integral part of the over all image? If so, then I'll probably post it.





When I post an image from flickr, if it's visible to 'anyone' there, I'll often also make the post here a link to the properties page back at flickr.


----------



## JR Davis

Thanks for some helpful posting info everyone. Has answered some questions.


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## ALaS




----------



## ALaS




----------



## samal

here is one that answers both definitions 

from today:


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## Hobbes

EF 135 f2L at f2


----------



## KalaMarie




----------



## nchips1




----------



## javier

A few from today....
I made these with a Canon G9 point and shoot.....

I have never seen a black flower before.





A purple flower


----------



## pez

Tamron 17-50, f2.8.





I think a little something was in focus in there... somewhere


----------



## Petraio Prime

'Bokeh' refers to the shape and character of the circles and out-of-focus areas.


----------



## stone_family3




----------



## Rob_W




----------



## pez

Say, Rob_W- curious about your avatar. Looks like there should be a history to it, even tried Google Goggles on it, lol...


----------



## johngpt

I'm looking forward to hearing about it too Rob. It's a great design.

Meanwhile:


----------



## kundalini




----------



## johngpt

kundalini, nice stuff. James Gang too. Haven't heard that one in quite some time. Used to go hear them back in Ohio in the late 60s.


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## Rob_W

pez said:


> Say, Rob_W- curious about your avatar. Looks like there should be a history to it, even tried Google Goggles on it, lol...


Lol, oh it has history to it alright



johngpt said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing about it too Rob.



Erm.... Erm.... Erm..... Its a lovely day here today..... 

You guys are just trying to get me in trouble on this nice family site ... :bigangel:


----------



## bobnr32

Her face has been pixelated to protect her modesty.


----------



## pez

Rob_W said:


> pez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say, Rob_W- curious about your avatar. Looks like there should be a history to it, even tried Google Goggles on it, lol...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, oh it has history to it alright
> 
> 
> 
> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing about it too Rob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Erm.... Erm.... Erm..... Its a lovely day here today.....
> 
> You guys are just trying to get me in trouble on this nice family site ... :bigangel:
Click to expand...

 
Oh, now you've done it! The mystery begins...


----------



## artoledo




----------



## johngpt

Rob_W said:


>


LOL, Achmed goes biker...


----------



## Forest Power Ranger

I call this "Spray Bokeh" lol


----------



## bentcountershaft

:thumbup:


----------



## jeroen




----------



## bobnr32

The damselflies have been busy recently.


----------



## DennyCrane




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## caged

here's my attempt.


----------



## DennyCrane




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## javier




----------



## javier

Straight Jpeg, no pp


----------



## Neil S.

OMG this is an old thread lol.

I am going to go shoot something with my 85mm 1.2 to post.

Be right back.....


----------



## DennyCrane

I'd forgotten about it.


----------



## Neil S.

Canon EOS 7D/85mm 1.2L II
Iso-100
Handheld
Wide open

1.





2.


----------



## johngpt

Yes, this thread is an oldie, but goodie. Who among us can resist its siren call?


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## Petraio Prime

I think you mean *selective focus*. Bokeh is something else.


----------



## Rob_W

Bokeh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


.


----------



## Petraio Prime

Rob_W said:


> Bokeh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> .



Yes, these are selective focus shots. Bokeh is the character of a lens, not selective focus.


----------



## johngpt

Petraio Prime said:


> Yes, these are selective focus shots. Bokeh is the character of a lens, not selective focus.


In photography, bokeh[pronunciation?] is the blur,[1][2] or the aesthetic quality of the blur,[3][4][5] *in out-of-focus areas of an image*, or "the way the lens renders out-of-focus points of light."[6] Differences in lens aberrations and aperture shape cause some lens designs to blur the image in a way that is pleasing to the eye, while others produce blurring that is unpleasant or distracting&#8212; "good" or "bad" bokeh, respectively.[1] Bokeh occurs for parts of the scene that lie outside the depth of field. Photographers sometimes deliberately use a shallow focus technique to create images with prominent out-of-focus regions.

The following image could be considered a selective focus technique, but because the aesthetic quality of it's background blur is nil, I wouldn't say that it has good bokeh.







Another horse that has been beaten near to death, is whether "bokeh" refers to the general background blur or just the specular highlights that have been caused to blur by selective focus techniques. Most sources that have been quoted in this thread have found that bokeh can refer to both.

If at one point in time the term bokeh strictly referred to the lens and not the image created by selective focus, then as language always does, the term seems to have evolved to also include the image.


----------



## DennyCrane

Petraio Prime said:


> Yes, these are selective focus shots. Bokeh is the character of a lens, not selective focus.


Please stop trolling the threads in this forum. Thank you.


----------



## kundalini

Sorry to disagree with you DennyCrane, but this should be an appeal to the community as a whole, not towards the individual. As we are both well aware, the direct approach has no effect to this person. We must not feed the troll. Let him stay in the Canon vs Nikon thread. This is incontrovertable 



So...... since I added to the thread, might as well throw in an image.


----------



## bigboi3

35mm 1.8 DX no BOKEH @ f22 






35mm 1.8 DX BOKEH  @ f1.8


----------



## kundalini

A couple of birds.......


----------



## mishele




----------



## bobnr32




----------



## D3KNikki

jewelweed?


----------



## err_ok

I already added these elsewhere on the forum, but sshhh...









I hope I am getting the right idea with this whole bokeh thing. My impression has always been that it is the quality of the artifacts(?) in the out of focus areas but it's obvious there is some disagreement and according to that wikipedia article that is 'course bokeh' so who knows.


----------



## johngpt

If the out of focus areas of the image are pleasing to the eye, as yours are, then the prevailing opinion is that's good bokeh!


----------



## johngpt

BTW, this was an outstanding novel.


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## javier




----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> BTW, this was an outstanding novel.



Agree ... I finished the 3rd book a couple of weeks ago and am depressed that the guy won't be writing any more ...


----------



## icassell




----------



## javier




----------



## Derrel

original, with proper color profile attached to it

http://www.pbase.com/derrel/image/66731817


----------



## MrSmith

Dragonfly by MrSmith075, on Flickr


delicious bokeh!


----------



## D3KNikki




----------



## Brutus




----------



## DennyCrane




----------



## icassell




----------



## Budget Media Pro

http://budgetmediapro.smugmug.com/Travel/Virginia/12170128_ZH7yL#905244215_WYcEF-A-LB



(Click to see the details)


----------



## johngpt




----------



## hartz

epp_b said:


> I used my 50/1.8 (on a crop body).  If I had to do it again, I'd  probably select the 35/1.8 instead, as it renders out-of-focus points  of light as circles instead of hexagons.



The Hexagons make it seem machine-like - it works with the shiny metal subject.  My first thought was Terminator!  Circular bokeh would not have been as nice for this shot.


----------



## hartz

Since it was such a popular thread last time, I thought I'd start a new Bokeh thread with this:


----------



## LaFoto

No need to start a new thread on an existing theme in the Photo Themes: the threads in the Themes never die. They can be carried on and on and on. Anything else would clutter up this forum. So I merged your new photo with the existing thread. 

(And when I have enough time on my hands, I also go cleaning up in the first pages, where links that were there some 3, 4 or 5 years ago are no longer intact, but I can't always...).


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## icassell




----------



## bruce282

I took these 2 shots with an F3/50MM 1.8 using Fuji 400 color film. 













Bruce


----------



## braveandblue

First post!  These are with my 50mm f/1.8 lens but I just picked up the 35mm counterpart today, so I'm hoping to take some great bokeh shots at a concert tomorrow.


----------



## johngpt

Nice stuff braveandblue.


----------



## icassell




----------



## Scatterbrained




----------



## filmshooter

I hope I am understanding this right and posting at least something close. Sorry about the quality, they are scanned 4x6 prints.


----------



## DennyCrane




----------



## Laurel




----------



## johngpt

Nice shots Laurel and filmshooter.


----------



## kundalini

johngpt said:


>


 WHAT????

Nobody mentioned the rainbow?  For shame.

Well done John.


----------



## johngpt

LOL, thanks kundalini!


----------



## E-jeezy

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## artoledo

I started my 52 week project a month ago. These weeks theme was Bokeh! Here is my take on Bokeh. 

Also, I have started a creative blog to help keep your creative side in motion. If you wish to participate in the weekly themes I thank you for that! Hope to see some of your work there. 

www.shutterboxphotographyfl.blogspot.com


----------



## artoledo




----------



## DennyCrane

I don't shoot a lot of film, but I was given a nice old Nikon FE and a pile of lenses from my great aunt & uncle's estate... so I'll be firing off the occasional roll on the off chance I manage something decent.







Yeah, that was about the best of a bad lot.


----------



## Rekd

BOKEHHHH!!! :lmao:


----------



## Hobbes




----------



## johngpt

Really nice stuff. I haven't much lately. But this from yesterday.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Oooo, Hobbes I love that image.  Nicely captured.


----------



## reznap




----------



## johngpt

Sensational image reznap!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## reznap

johngpt said:


> Sensational image reznap!



Ah, you're too nice.  I like your square cropped photo!

Funny thing about that photo I took, it was the least thought out shot of the day.  I was tying my shoe, sitting on the sidewalk and just snapped the picture of her...  purple split toning added in raw processing - not for everyone but it suits my taste.


----------



## akeigher




----------



## y0aimee




----------



## javier

icassell said:


>


----------



## javier

icassell said:


>


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


>



John. I really like what you did with this capture. Did you prefocus at a certain distance?


----------



## javier

icassell said:


>



Simply WOW!


----------



## javier

Scatterbrained said:


>


I really like this shot. I wish the bottle was not there in the lower left corner as my eyes keep getting pulled over to that corner. But all n all :thumbup:


----------



## javier

reznap said:


>


----------



## javier

y0aimee said:


>



Nice job in pulling of a black and white flower image! :thumbup:


----------



## pez




----------



## javier

Shot with my LX-5


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


> John. I really like what you did with this capture. Did you prefocus at a certain distance?


Sorry, I've been ignoring my email notifications. So much to do and so little time. Yes, I had focused at the corner from which the water was falling, then recomposed with the lens switched to manual so I wouldn't lose the focus. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## johngpt

y0aimee said:


>


So many great ones here, but this one really floats my boat.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Sisco




----------



## err_ok

Sisco said:


>



Liking the photos !! :thumbup:


----------



## Sisco

Thank you, fall is a good one for bokeh

A few from this afternoon:


----------



## johngpt

Great series Sisco!


----------



## Sisco

Thank you John


----------



## kundalini

​


----------



## chito beach

chipmunk Bokeh..........sounds like a punk band


----------



## johngpt

kundalini said:


>


This is just hysterical! Look at that! Water, twigs, branches, and what not!





kundalini said:


> [/CENTER]


And this takes me back to my kids and their homecoming photos. Really nice.


----------



## Sisco

^ Very pretty Female goldfinch!


----------



## jake337




----------



## icassell




----------



## Sisco

Nice candid's Jake.


----------



## johngpt

Sisco said:


>


Boy, the light on this is nicely caught.


----------



## johngpt

cell phone camera


----------



## Sisco

Thanks John.

Maples in Morning Haze


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## johngpt

Bent, that's exquisite!


----------



## loosecanon




----------



## bentcountershaft

johngpt said:


> Bent, that's exquisite!



Thank you, sir.


----------



## filmshooter

A few bokehish photos.

1) A Snake I found in the road.





2) My girlfriend on the Halloween shoot.





Both taken with my 35mm Konica Autoreflex TC. Scanned the negatives and cropped a bit but thats it. Lost a lot in the scan though =/


----------



## jake337

Hey!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## reznap

There's some bokeh in this pic I think.







Taken with an Argus c44 rangefinder with 50mm @ f/2.8, 1/300.  Film was Ilford HP5 (iso 400) and I developed it in Kodak chemicals.  Scanned at Walgreens since I don't have a film scanner yet.

She's holding a dead Nikon FE with a 50mm f/2.


----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

Paul, great expression. (and bokeh)


----------



## Hobbes




----------



## Desire

Frost on my car antenna.


----------



## javier

reznap said:


> There's some bokeh in this pic I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken with an Argus c44 rangefinder with 50mm @ f/2.8, 1/300.  Film was Ilford HP5 (iso 400) and I developed it in Kodak chemicals.  Scanned at Walgreens since I don't have a film scanner yet.
> 
> She's holding a dead Nikon FE with a 50mm f/2.



This image completely rocks! :thumbup:


----------



## Hobbes

Desire said:


> Frost on my car antenna.



Nice shot, Desire. I believe I have seen it somewhere else... hmm


----------



## icassell




----------



## Desire

Hobbes said:


> Desire said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frost on my car antenna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot, Desire. I believe I have seen it somewhere else... hmm
Click to expand...


Spies are among us. 

 Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Hobbes

Desire said:


> Hobbes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desire said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frost on my car antenna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot, Desire. I believe I have seen it somewhere else... hmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spies are among us.
> 
> Thanks for the comment.
Click to expand...


haha your welcome!
No wonder you have such awesome ninja skills lol 
I hate spies too but usually telling them to f*ck off and ignore them awhile should do the trick.


----------



## jack58

LittleMan said:


> I've got plenty of images to go in this section with my new lens!
> 
> My Favorite!


Favorite? What is the point of that photo? What am I missing?


----------



## LaFoto

No use in asking "LittleMan" this question, he hasn't been to the forums in AGES.


----------



## icassell




----------



## y0aimee




----------



## johngpt

Ian, aimee, nice stuff.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan




----------



## noonchaka

<a href="Pictures by noonchaka - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk8/noonchaka/Nada.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

550d+nikon50mm f1.4


----------



## noonchaka




----------



## johngpt

noonchaka said:


>


Stunning.

Went to your photobucket. Marvelous work.


----------



## molested_cow

Not sure if I've posted this before in this thread... but I am too lazy to check.


----------



## johngpt

I think I'd remember having seen something this cool.


----------



## wphantom

One of my first contact with a canon 70-200L


----------



## icassell




----------



## point-&-shoot

Ken Rockwell Fan said:


>


nice shot.


----------



## AleK

:sillysmi:

some good shoot here !!
I'm a Bokeh Lover

my last try





see ya !


----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

I really like this one Javier. Figurine, chains, street. The whole is more than the sum of the parts, and it's so technically well done!


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> I really like this one Javier. Figurine, chains, street. The whole is more than the sum of the parts, and it's so technically well done!



Thanks John. I actually planned out the shot


----------



## jtee




----------



## johngpt

Lovely shot JT.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Bios.




----------



## ayeelkay




----------



## icassell




----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

Only in L.A.


----------



## TerribleWone

Flickr: Nick Busato's Photostream


----------



## javier




----------



## icassell




----------



## thingsIsee




----------



## icassell




----------



## Davor




----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


>



Ian, this expression is hysterical.
And nice background bokeh.


----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

Great shot Javier!


----------



## johngpt

there's nothing like a good laugh, eh? by johngpt, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

:thumbup:





johngpt said:


>


----------



## mishele

javier said:


>


Love it!!  Javier


----------



## wakamakulit




----------



## ishafizan

Twiggle-twiggle little hexagons by ishafizan, on Flickr


----------



## mhk1058

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mhk1058/5361373162/


Water Drop by mhk1058, on Flickr


----------



## Scatterbrained




----------



## rbraden




----------



## johngpt

Scatterbrained said:


>


 
So nicely done, and they make me smile widely!


----------



## johngpt

prepare the cabin for departure...


----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## javier

ok, one more


----------



## PASM

I trust you gave him one of your business-cards too.



javier said:


> ok, one more


----------



## Stryker




----------



## Stryker




----------



## mishele




----------



## javier

I wont heed the battle call by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## Hooligan Dan

The Crystal Arcade at Disneyland.


----------



## ghache

pentax p3n + Pentax 50mm F2. Test shot.

boked is quite sick on that lens considering its only F2 and 50mm...


----------



## Forkie

Both with the Nikon 55-200mm (non-VR).  I love this little lens, very understated if you ask me!




Grey Heron by Forkie, on Flickr



Robin by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## icassell

Blue-grey Gnatcatcher


----------



## javier

Bow wow by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## Timoris

When I was shopping around for my SLR last year, I had asked about the Bokeh for a prime lens, but it came out as:

"How is the Bukkake for this lens?"
"... I wouldn't suggest it."
"What? *snaps fingers* Oh. Right. Bokeh! I meant Bokeh."


----------



## johngpt

mishele said:


>


 One person's bokeh is another's shallow depth of field. If we think of bokeh as the artistic enhancement to an image that the blur renders, then Mishele, this is bokeh.


----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## whoatheretiger




----------



## orb9220

Nifty Fifty Blur by orb9220, on Flickr




Yellow Hang #1 by orb9220, on Flickr





Red Align to the Sun by orb9220, on Flickr
.


----------



## point-&-shoot

Jesus by EvanAndrewPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## javier




----------



## camz

javier said:


>


 
Javier, did someone just outsource the Santa collector or is he telecommuting 

intersting shot!


----------



## ghache

camz said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Javier, did someone just outsource the Santa collector or is he telecommuting
> 
> intersting shot!
Click to expand...

 
that is one pisssed off lady. :lmao:


----------



## johngpt

javier said:


>


 Love that geometrically abstract background!


----------



## javier

Thanks John!


----------



## mishele




----------



## flatflip

I took this photo yesterday with my D7000.


----------



## mishele

Flat ....that is a cool little guy!!


----------



## flatflip

My first experience with a waxwing. My neighbor is a bird fanatic. He showed me the day before a bunch of them in his holly bush. Then Yesterday he said "come look". This little guy was just sitting on that barrel like he was dazed. I got within 2 or 3 feet with my 50mm f/1.8 lens. I don't have a fast or sharp zoom. I saw a couple tears roll from his eye. I took a dozen pics and moved in to about 24" and he flew like a rocket to a tree. I think he recovered and was fine.


----------



## mishele

Pretty cool story......I'll try to catch some birds some day.......=)


----------



## Stryker




----------



## mishele

^^^^^:lmao: Thanks for the laugh!!


----------



## icassell




----------



## icassell




----------



## doubleoh7

Bronze statue on Main Street USA


----------



## mishele




----------



## camz

Love it mish!


----------



## mishele

camz said:


> Love it mish!


Thankie......it's one of my favs of the spring!! =)


----------



## camz

mishele said:


> camz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it mish!
> 
> 
> 
> Thankie......it's one of my favs of the spring!! =)
Click to expand...

 
It's for the wall girl! I can totally see it printed in canvas hanging in the living room.

...in fact my living room


----------



## mishele

It might be a print for me too.....lol


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## jake337




----------



## johngpt

bentcountershaft said:


>


 
Wonderfully blurred repeating pattern.


----------



## mishele

^^^^^^^^^What he said!!


----------



## pez




----------



## icassell




----------



## dancer

This is a shot I did of the Vietnam Wall in Washington D.C. 
sec (1/13)  f/5.6  ISO200




Writing On The Wall - Vietnam by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## javier

Looks like by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## jake337

An old one, but a favorite...


----------



## analog.universe

Saw this thread pop up and it reminded me of a favorite from last weekend:


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## bentcountershaft

I have to say that every single image since I posted in here last has been beautiful.  I'm convinced this is the best thread on the board.


----------



## mishele




----------



## JohnS.

I won a small photo contest on another forum with this. I really like it but I don't think it's anything great.


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## DennyCrane




----------



## bobmielke




----------



## johngpt

red yucca, day's end


----------



## javier

Joe cool by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t

Bridge of Sighs by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## mishele




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Are you shooting these on Saturn or what?  :goodvibe:


----------



## mishele

lol yes


----------



## johngpt

Stunning work Mishele.


----------



## mishele

Thanks John.........


----------



## pez

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Are you shooting these on Saturn or what?  :goodvibe:


 
I was thinking maybe she shoots these on Titan, as the grav on Saturn would crush the flower, not to mention the 800mph wind... Hmm...


----------



## johngpt

morning mystique


----------



## javier

Ruf ruf by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## o hey tyler

5D + Sigma 85mm f/1.4


----------



## JohnB43

IMG_9694.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_9326-Edit.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_9257-Edit.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_8916.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_8773-Edit.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_8578.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_8472.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_8150.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_8062.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_7567.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_9342-Edit.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_0644.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_6298-Edit.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_9263.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

JohnB43 said:


> IMG_8916.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9263.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr



I especially like these ones.

I thought, "wow, this fella posted a bunch. I wonder if he's posted everything he's got..."  Then I visited your flickr photostream. You sure have a lot from which to choose! Nice stuff!


----------



## Sailorl2e

[/QUOTE]

I especially like these ones.

I thought, "wow, this fella posted a bunch. I wonder if he's posted everything he's got..."  Then I visited your flickr photostream. You sure have a lot from which to choose! Nice stuff![/QUOTE]

Yeah good shot and I totally agree with you..


----------



## jake337




----------



## johngpt

christmas cactus


----------



## mishele




----------



## johngpt

Mishele, you're a true artiste!


----------



## pez

JohnB43 said:


> IMG_9263.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr


 
All these are simply great! Really like this one a lot.


----------



## mishele

johngpt said:


> Mishele, you're a true artiste!


 Thanks John.....=) :hug::


Post them up peeps!!


----------



## mishele




----------



## photosanity




----------



## javier




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## Trever1t

^^^ that is an awesome shot, not for the bokeh but rather the insect's cooperation. To me it looks as though it's taking a bow for the camera, very nice!


----------



## Destin

Ignore the watermark, it shouldn't be there but smugmug is being dumb again.  anyhoo...

Taken with my sigma 70-200 2.8, as a bokeh test the day I got it. Wide open at F2.8.


----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## flatflip

MBA_1539 by tiltedflipcurves, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Lovely photo tiltedflipcurves. Have you tried it as a black/white? And is your avatar photo from the same shoot?


----------



## flatflip

johngpt said:


> Lovely photo tiltedflipcurves. Have you tried it as a black/white? And is your avatar photo from the same shoot?



Thank you. Yes, It's from the same shoot. I got a new Tamron 28-75 f/2.8 the day before. I was shooting almost everything wide open for a good bokeh test. I threw my new avatar up there just to have something of mine even though the focus is not good. I recently got Lightroom 3 and the only tinkering I've done with it was with my avatar pic. I have not reposted it but I was happy with some improvement. I slightly improved the sharpness, the color and contrast was a pretty drastic improvement. 

This latest pic posted is untouched as well. I have not tried B&W but I'll have to now. Thanks, Mick


----------



## FearNothing321

Gerber Daisy by FearNothing321, on Flickr


----------



## Tony S

Taken with my really large macro lens...


----------



## JohnB43

IMG_3282.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_3262.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_3238.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_3206.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_3299.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_2796.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_2774-Edit-3.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_2607-Edit.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_1777.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

JohnB43 said:


> IMG_3299.jpg




I really like this one's silhouetting of the bug against the light background, along with the lovely background blurring and diagonal composition you've created.


----------



## johngpt

yes, millicent, i agree


----------



## digitalfrog

Backstage fashion show ...


----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## JohnB43

IMG_3443-Edit.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_3399.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_3347.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_3430.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr


----------



## Stryker




----------



## mishele




----------



## jake337




----------



## johngpt

*Stryker*, *mishele*, *jake*, what gorgeous images!


----------



## Moiz




----------



## johngpt

Moiz said:


>



I like your composition, catching just part of the glass, and how you used the lights as a base.


----------



## Moiz

Christmas Lights with a black chart paper  Simple and cost effective


----------



## Neil S.

Canon 7D / 85mm 1.2L II 

Wide open


----------



## Stryker

Thanks a million, johngpt!!


----------



## Stryker

Razor Wires


----------



## Neil S.

Some grass.


----------



## johngpt

Dude, haven't you heard?

Stay off grass, man!


----------



## bigboi3

Olympus E-PL2 with Yashica ML 50mm f1.7




Purple Flowers by yvesgajardo, on Flickr


----------



## pez

Lensbaby Sweet 35, Tiffen +4 close-up lens


----------



## Tony S

A load of bokeh and some snow to help cool some of you suffering in the heat.


----------



## mishele




----------



## unpopular

Rodenstock Rodagon 50/4 Open, 1.5cm extension






With  about 3-5cm extension (never mind the dust)


----------



## Stryker




----------



## D-B-J




----------



## johngpt

starbucks tiki



I had to really hunt for something with a bokeh'd background. It seems lately I've been shooting mostly landscapes!


----------



## cgipson1

Grasshopper bokeh!  Not really as smooth and creamy as some better bokeh.. but I feel it adds to the shot. I guess it counts as bokeh, although I was stopped down pretty far, trying to max out my DOF. 






Hens and Chicks


----------



## johngpt

*cgipson1*, here in the themed threads like this one for bokeh, we don't critique photos, other than to admire or describe what we like. The photo galleries are where we would offer 'constructive' comments. :mrgreen:


----------



## mishele




----------



## johngpt

Mishele, you never cease to amaze!


----------



## pedalpics

Cross post.


----------



## cgipson1




----------



## johngpt

red yucca red lights


----------



## LaFoto

Does this one qualify?


----------



## johngpt

Corinna, that's lovely!
I've got wonder, were you offering a treat to get the otter to swim toward you?


----------



## mishele




----------



## johngpt

lunch at the seminar



.


Mishele, how did your gallery gig go?


----------



## mishele




----------



## javier




----------



## CapturingLight




----------



## pedalpics

Three from a wedding this past weekend.


----------



## johngpt

This has to be one of my all time favorite threads. Really nice stuff being posted.


----------



## cgipson1




----------



## johngpt

800 px ain't enough to really appreciate that!


----------



## PhotographyByLexy

Here is a pretty rose


----------



## johngpt

Very nice Lex.


Here's one from last month.






leaf me at landrys



.


----------



## pez

johngpt said:


> 800 px ain't enough to really appreciate that!


This forum didn't used to limit everything to 800px. When did that happen?


----------



## johngpt

pez said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 800 px ain't enough to really appreciate that!
> 
> 
> 
> This forum didn't used to limit everything to 800px. When did that happen?
Click to expand...

 Sometime this past year. Most other photo forums to which I belong limit things to 1024 px. This restriction along with many others recently, are quite annoying.


----------



## bigboi3

_9112869-Edit.jpg by yvesgajardo, on Flickr


----------



## the urban photo




----------



## johngpt

*urban*, very nicely shot. Was this from a commercial shoot?


----------



## johngpt

Hey, did the 800 px restriction go away since last I was here? These posts don't have the bar on top saying click to see larger image. But I'm away from home, viewing solely from my laptop display, and not from the usual desktop second display.

If it truly has been amended, my kudos to the admins here!


----------



## johngpt

sapporo grande onegaishimasu




.


----------



## jake337




----------



## the urban photo

johngpt said:


> *urban*, very nicely shot. Was this from a commercial shoot?




Thank you! 

No, this is from a small vineyard wedding I shot yesterday.


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## JAC526

Let me know what you think about this one:


----------



## MTVision

JAC526 said:
			
		

> Let me know what you think about this one:



I like it but I think it might look better without the yellow flowers in background


----------



## JAC526

Really?  I thought the yellow added to just a plain green background?


----------



## MTVision

JAC526 said:
			
		

> Really?  I thought the yellow added to just a plain green background?



It's just my opinion and for all I know if the yellow was gone I might not like it!!


----------



## JAC526

I completely understand.  It's so subjective.  You know?

Thank god I only shoot for enjoyment.  I'm guessing that subjectivity could lead to some serious headaches if I was shooting for money.

Thanks though...I appreciate the C&C.  Maybe I'll even re-shoot something like it with just a green background.


----------



## MTVision

JAC526 said:
			
		

> I completely understand.  It's so subjective.  You know?
> 
> Thank god I only shoot for enjoyment.  I'm guessing that subjectivity could lead to some serious headaches if I was shooting for money.
> 
> Thanks though...I appreciate the C&C.  Maybe I'll even re-shoot something like it with just a green background.



Do you have Photoshop? Do you mind if I edit out the yellow and post it for you so we can both see what it looks like?


----------



## JAC526

Be my guest.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## Zess

Madillo by Zess Devon, on Flickr




The Fabulosity by Zess Devon, on Flickr


----------



## H4X1MA

Posted this in my own thread but I think this counts?


----------



## Desi

DSC_1032 by Javier Descalzi, on Flickr


----------



## Magellan

Mmm I love me some bokeh   Here's a decent shot...






Framing is a bit off, but I like the colors and shallow DOF.  Actually, I don't know if you could call that "bokeh"


----------



## Magellan

This is a better bokeh photo, though.  Can anyone identify what type of bee this is?  Hard to tell from this photo, but it has a large red band on the abdomen.  Prior to moving to Colorado I had never seen a bumble bee (or at least what I'd call a bumble bee) colored like that.


----------



## Erinw417




----------



## johngpt

Magellan said:


> This is a better bokeh photo, though.  Can anyone identify what type of bee this is?  Hard to tell from this photo, but it has a large red band on the abdomen.  Prior to moving to Colorado I had never seen a bumble bee (or at least what I'd call a bumble bee) colored like that.






Might this *bee* the one?

Brown/red Banded Bumble Bee - Bombus ternarius - BugGuide.Net


----------



## johngpt

shave ice panda


.


----------



## JustinZ850

Hi There by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

^^^^^Evil!!! RUN!! lol


----------



## Sammie_Lou

Fun thread! The last one is with an old P&S, so please excuse the graininess. It didn't handle very well in low light and this day was pretty overcast. It was taken at the "Big Chill at the Big House" hockey game - University of Michigan versus Michigan State at the U of M football stadium. =)




DSC_0527 by SLampear88, on Flickr




DSC_0523 by SLampear88, on Flickr




135568_1782602285502_1252800005_2293341_6748831_o by SLampear88, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

red vine contre-jour


----------



## Stryker




----------



## DragginJoker

IMG_1258.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr


----------



## javier




----------



## JustinL




----------



## JAC526

This is my wife who does not like her picture being taken.  She'd probably kill me if she knew I posted this but I think she's always beautiful so I don't mind.

I know the lighting is bad but I had a very small window to snap off the shot.






EDIT:  BTW that's her "Why the fvck are you taking my picture" look.


----------



## Futurelight

There are lots of ways to create a soft focus shot. My personal favourite is vaseline on the lens, leaving the section clear which you want to have the sharp focus in. Bokeh is a fairly simple procedure to achieve when you realise it's all about the f-stop. Snap off a load of shots in different light and keep a record of the settings for each shot. You'll find your path


----------



## javier

JAC526 said:


> This is my wife who does not like her picture being taken.  She'd probably kill me if she knew I posted this but I think she's always beautiful so I don't mind.
> 
> I know the lighting is bad but I had a very small window to snap off the shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:  BTW that's her "Why the fvck are you taking my picture" look.



I have seen that look many times. It amazes me at how the pretty ones for the most part don't want their 
picture made. Nice portrait.


----------



## javier




----------



## ADavis85

Self portrait (sort of) with some Bokeh. 





Another, trying my hand at some Macro...


----------



## johngpt

dawn at work


.


----------



## johngpt

JustinL said:


>


 


javier said:


>



Gentlemen, these are outstanding!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

javier said:


>


Why do people do this to their lips....


----------



## johngpt

Because there's only one natural Angelina Jolie.


----------



## JustinZ850

Leaf Bokeh by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## alwyncooper

The bokeh wash 002/365 by alwyncooper, on Flickr



Lavender's blue, Bokeh Bokeh, Lavender's green... by alwyncooper, on Flickr



The fever pushing the day by - 004/365 by alwyncooper, on Flickr



Maple bokeh blues 005/365 by alwyncooper, on Flickr



The hangers on - 006/365 by alwyncooper, on Flickr



More bokeh 007/365 by alwyncooper, on Flickr


----------



## alwyncooper

Bokeh 008/365 by alwyncooper, on Flickr



Bokeh berries 009/365 by alwyncooper, on Flickr



Bokeh berries by alwyncooper, on Flickr



Autumnal leaves; Evergreen bokeh - 010/365 by alwyncooper, on Flickr



The missing link by alwyncooper, on Flickr



Bokeh Stripycat by alwyncooper, on Flickr


----------



## JustinZ850

^^ Good stuff


----------



## MetroSkyline

Bokeh!







Look its a dolphin c:


----------



## javier

Now now, don't be shy.


----------



## cgipson1

MetroSkyline said:


> Bokeh!
> 
> 
> 
> Look its a dolphin c:


 


javier said:


> Now now, don't be shy.



So where the Bokeh?     I don't think a slighty fuzzy, but extremely recognizable background counts.    Bokeh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

please see the post from AlwynCooper two posts back for good examples of Bokeh... http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/25929-load-bokeh-52.html#post2394122


----------



## javier

Let me add some more boring flower shots to this thread that have a different degree of bokeh.


----------



## cgipson1

much better!


----------



## javier

A few more exciting flower pics.


----------



## johngpt

leading gourds

.


----------



## MTVision




----------



## johngpt

Gorgeous stuff Megan!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Found this in backyard at lunch.


----------



## ISO

Bigger: http://i.imgur.com/7CRTS.jpg


----------



## mishele




----------



## Stryker




----------



## Stryker




----------



## JustinZ850

In Focus by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## netza

fence bokeh by netzanette, on Flickr


----------



## Stryker




----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Did I mention how much I like the Bokeh coming out of my Nikkor 24-70?


----------



## o hey tyler

5D, 85 f/1.4 @ f/2.


----------



## johngpt

99,999

.


----------



## LaFoto

Erm... you didn't exactly slow down in order to take this photo, John, did you? Whoops, 100mph, that's ... Yes. Well. 
But your car's still young (although that is mileage, not kilometres, right?) ... Mine shows a 244.000 (about...), but in km.


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


> Erm... you didn't exactly slow down in order to take this photo, John, did you? Whoops, 100mph, that's ... Yes. Well.
> But your car's still young (although that is mileage, not kilometres, right?) ... Mine shows a 244.000 (about...), but in km.



Actually, I was only going 99.99 mph. :mrgreen:

And yes, the car is still young!


----------



## bobnr32

d14 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Wonderfully framed shot Bob!


----------



## johngpt

organic black-lightning


----------



## JustinZ850

A product of boredom after work, having a cold beverage and hunting around the house for things to shoot!




Marble Lights by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1

Nice tight DOF... nice shot!


----------



## FFemtRN5287




----------



## JustinZ850

Still bored and shooting random things!




50mm  by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## dexterlitonjua

Brown by Dexter758, on Flickr


----------



## dexterlitonjua

DEX_6805 by Dexter758, on Flickr


----------



## dexterlitonjua

DEX_6777 by Dexter758, on Flickr


----------



## MrSleepin




----------



## raphaelaaron




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## Stryker




----------



## Stryker




----------



## johngpt

Oolala!


----------



## Stryker




----------



## MrSleepin




----------



## jowensphoto

First few I shot with my 50mm 1.8 

There's not much background to this one, but what is there is pretty creamy 





A little more background to this one.


----------



## cannpope

Is this bokeh good??


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## johngpt

cannpope said:


> Is this bokeh good??



Yes, this bokeh good.


----------



## Joel_W

Here's a few Orchids with a bokeh background.




DSCN2680 by jaw101, on Flickr




DSCN2690 by jaw101, on Flickr


----------



## unpopular

G Zuiko OM 1.4 and it's electric madness





Rodenstock Rodagon 50/4 at about 1cm extension





Same lens but with much more extension


----------



## JMBriggs

Do I have the right idea?


----------



## Joel_W

JMBriggs said:


> Do I have the right idea?



I would say so.


----------



## JMBriggs

Here's another...


----------



## Joel_W

I don't think that this qualifies as a bokeh background, simply because there isn't really any background to speak of.


----------



## johngpt

JM, I find the out of focus areas of your leaf image to be very pleasing and an integral part of your composition. 

Joel, that line in your signature re: eye/brain is perfect. And killer orchid shots.


----------



## JMBriggs

Thank you. I liked it too ( = maybe not a 'load' of bokeh but a little.

J.M. Briggs


----------



## EIngerson

IMG_2868 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## amateuraperture

Up up and away by amateuraperture, on Flickr


----------



## amateuraperture

gross by amateuraperture, on Flickr


----------



## amateuraperture

Untitled by amateuraperture, on Flickr


----------



## amateuraperture

Mr. Chippersworth by amateuraperture, on Flickr


----------



## Joel_W

John, thank you for the complement.


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## mishele




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## Joel_W

A lot of really nice Bokeh background pictures. But there still seems to be quite a lot of excellent pictures posted that don't have bokeh backgrounds. Rather they have semi buried backgrounds. As was already mentioned, a bokeh background should have no recognizable images.


----------



## Boutte




----------



## Boutte

Joel_W said:


> A lot of really nice Bokeh background pictures. But there still seems to be quite a lot of excellent pictures posted that don't have bokeh backgrounds. Rather they have semi buried backgrounds. As was already mentioned, a bokeh background should have no recognizable images.



Oops


----------



## johngpt

Joel_W said:


> A lot of really nice Bokeh background pictures. But there still seems to be quite a lot of excellent pictures posted that don't have bokeh backgrounds. Rather they have semi buried backgrounds. As was already mentioned, a bokeh background should have no recognizable images.



Pleasing areas of blur (good bokeh) generally have blurred edges, while less pleasing blur (poor bokeh) have firmer edges. Which would go along with what you're saying Joel, regarding recognizability of objects in the background. Better bokeh, less recognizability. But in none of the online definitions I can find, is recognizability part of the definition. As I again look through my googling for bokeh, I find that the whole subject is rather nebulous, as so much is "in the eyes of the beholder." It all seems to come down to whether one finds the blur pleasing. Some folks regard "bokeh" as only occurring in a photo when there are blur circles from out of focus specular highlights or point sources of light, but again when trying to pin down a definition, that is only one part of bokeh. I tend to like what wikipedia has to say about it. Even Ken Rockwell weighs in on the subject (surprise, surprise?), but again saying it comes down to what one finds pleasing. In my most recent googling I found a pdf article from Zeiss (linked from Rockwell's article), the lens manufacturer, that addresses focus, blur, and bokeh from pages 25 through 40-something, of a very long and very technical document. Interesting reading with lots of formulae and diagrams of light and lenses, but again coming down to the eye of the beholder.

Some general principles for achieving a pleasing bokeh: the larger the format of the camera, the more pleasing the blur; the larger the aperture, the more pleasing the blur; the longer the focal length, the more pleasing the blur.

Like Joel, I find less recognizability, and less "busy" background blurring to be more pleasing, but I wouldn't say that examples that aren't that way aren't bokeh.


----------



## bobnr32

d2_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Joel_W

John,  you've certainly done your homework, much more then I have. I've just used my personal definition as a guide. Almost all of my florals have a blurred background to some extent, but the only ones that I've considered to be Bokeh are those that aren't recognizable. Guess I'll just have to learn to be more open minded


----------



## Vtec44

from my iphone 4s with a bit of retouch...


----------



## Joel_W

Vtec44, It's a really nice shot, especially since it was taken with a phone. I'm surprised at the DOF you achieved with it, or what that induced in PP ?


----------



## Vtec44

DOF is all natural.


----------



## Stryker




----------



## Joel_W

Stryker, your photograph just jumped out at me!  The strong, simple, subject matter, and the nearly monotone background from completely different color pallets, coupled with perfect diffused lighting is just a eye magnet. Simply outstanding.


----------



## johngpt

Yeah, what Joel said!


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## Stryker




----------



## Stryker

Thanks Joel and John. Your comments are very much appreciated.  Sometimes, the most boring thing around comes up as one of the best looking subjects.  We just ignore them


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Sigma 1.4 test


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## johngpt

Arpeggio9, some very nice images you've been posting.

Steve, your poor cellphone!


----------



## Joel_W

Here's two more Boken background images I shot this past Monday. 




DSC_0020 by jaw101, on Flickr




DSC_0018 by jaw101, on Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9

johngpt said:


> Arpeggio9, some very nice images you've been posting.



Thanks much... Likewise


----------



## DragonHeart

DSC_1137 by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


----------



## o hey tyler

The lady got a new hat.


----------



## DragonHeart

iPad 2 by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Not a load of bokeh, but some niggling bits...






refracting on life at work


----------



## Corto




----------



## JustinL




----------



## Fred Berg

Playmobil palace with figures






Revue AC-5, 50mm lens, f1.4, Kodak Elite Chrome 100, light from window.


----------



## johngpt

Is anyone else finding that every day you have to log in to here? I never had to do that before, but now every day when I click on my email link to come to a thread, TPF isn't recognizing me, and I have to log in.


----------



## cgipson1

johngpt said:


> Is anyone else finding that every day you have to log in to here? I never had to do that before, but now every day when I click on my email link to come to a thread, TPF isn't recognizing me, and I have to log in.



No.. I don't have that issue. Sounds like a BROWSER issue... like it is deleting your COOKIES! 

And why post that in a BOKEH thread, when there are other forums much more appropriate for this type of question?


----------



## johngpt

cgipson1 said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else finding that every day you have to log in to here? I never had to do that before, but now every day when I click on my email link to come to a thread, TPF isn't recognizing me, and I have to log in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.. I don't have that issue. Sounds like a BROWSER issue... like it is deleting your COOKIES!
> 
> And why post that in a BOKEH thread, when there are other forums much more appropriate for this type of question?
Click to expand...


Sorry, it was the link I was attempting to click on from my email notification. I was here and so I asked the question. Sorry if it's not appropriate. And this isn't happening when I go to the other forums from whom I receive email links. Thank you for your answer.


----------



## CMfromIL

Near my home, in a field:


----------



## EIngerson

O-side from the pier-1-2 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

winter photinia


----------



## cgipson1

Thistle


----------



## DorkSterr




----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

fake flowers and out of focus lights


----------



## Stryker




----------



## Joel_W

johngpt said:


> fake flowers and out of focus lights




Are you sure these are fake Anthuriums?  The leaves and stems look like the real deal. BTW, why did you decide to produce them digitally in B&W when their spectacular colors are such a prominent feature ?


----------



## Forkie

Untitled by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## xj0hnx

All Up In It by xj0hnx, on Flickr


----------



## jake337




----------



## mishele




----------



## michakac

pentacon 50/1.8 (price abou 30 $ ) with dslr :


----------



## johngpt

Joel_W said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fake flowers and out of focus lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure these are fake Anthuriums?  The leaves and stems look like the real deal. BTW, why did you decide to produce them digitally in B&W when their spectacular colors are such a prominent feature ?
Click to expand...


Joel, I'm *not* sure that these are fake. I felt them, and they felt plastic-y. But the plants that are there now are real, so perhaps these were. Or these were plastic, and real ones are there now because real ones are now available? And the reason I went with mono is that in color, the flowers were not able to be emphasized well enough against the background. There was too much color in the background to show the flowers as the real subject of the image, and the mono conversion emphasizes the shapes that I really liked.


----------



## rexbobcat

michakac said:


> pentacon 50/1.8 (price abou 30 $ ) with dslr :



Even for f/1.8 the first photo's DOF looks incredibly shallow.


----------



## llamatina

DSC_0302 by llamatina, on Flickr

Shot with a d90 and 50mm 1.8!


----------



## Stryker




----------



## Stryker




----------



## Stryker




----------



## Forkie

michakac said:


>



This is stunning.  :hail:


----------



## jake337




----------



## Geaux

Up Top by NOLA_2T, on Flickr


----------



## kamelean

Smooth bokeh from front to back. This is an oldcamera that I gave new life to.




Petri 2.8 by kamelean, on Flickr


----------



## cardonalj

Throwing mine into the mix here




Beach Stare by LJCPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## cardonalj

ok and one last one




IMG_0047.jpg by LJCPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## javier




----------



## matthewo

cat bokeh


----------



## pedalpics




----------



## o hey tyler

My girlfriend and I went out to dinner the other night. Surprisingly we were able to sit outdoors, upstairs, in Maine. (during winter!)


----------



## Joel_W

Pedalpics, what an outstanding macro shot of that butterfly. You caught the light coming right through the semi transparent wings. Well done.


----------



## Joel_W

A few from  yesterday.




DSC_0067 by jaw101, on Flickr




DSC_0058 by jaw101, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

d19 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## jake337




----------



## slackercruster

javier said:


>



Hey...that gal looks like she wants to take a bite out of you!


----------



## slackercruster

JustinL said:


>




A+


----------



## slackercruster

JustinL said:


>





Niiiice!


----------



## slackercruster

Here is one I took 20 minutes ago...reminds me of the circus!


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## hangman45

Here is one with the Tamron 70-200mm at F/2.8


----------



## ShootFL

Some random lights in Downtown ft. lauderdale


----------



## mishele




----------



## Ricardodaforce

Un iPhone 4S, Un Nikon D7000 y La Torre Eiffel by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Bokeh de Paris by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Lineas. Bokeh. La Gente. Mis Cosas Favoritas! by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




HERMANDAD DE NUESTRO PADRE JESU&#769;S by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




00:01 by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Un iPhone 4S, Un Nikon D7000 y La Rambla de Alicante by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## apples

BokehSquigg by hyaluronidase, on Flickr


----------



## rexbobcat




----------



## Sage97

Outstanding pics!

How is bokeh pronounced? Is the "e" pronouned like the "e" in "ten" or like an "a" in "car" or is completely different?


----------



## AlanE

My Time by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada

Japanese word = boke
pronounced like ... boh + kay


----------



## unpopular

(Perfex 75/4)


----------



## johngpt

Been awhile since I've been here. Some wonderful images have been posted recently.








bradford pear


----------



## Ricardodaforce

Farmacia  by  Ricardodaforce,  on Flickr




Bokeh  Reflected by  Ricardodaforce,  on Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## dxqcanada

You need some work on using backgrounds/subjects that emphasis the bokeh of the lens.


----------



## Arpeggio9

dxqcanada said:


> You need some work on using backgrounds/subjects that emphasis the bokeh of the lens.



Thank you for the advice. I guess it's more of a silhouette kind of shot. As far as background, I was trying to emphasis the nicely toned setting sun sky...


----------



## johngpt

well past easter christmas cactus


----------



## javier




----------



## johngpt

Javier, you sliced that focus oh so fine!


----------



## javier

Thanks John.
My wife got herself that new Nikor 40F/2.8 Macro and I was trying it out. 
Here are a few more from that lens.


----------



## johngpt

Oooh, nice lens!


----------



## johngpt

another weed


----------



## TamiAz

Here's a couple of my favorites..


----------



## fenderjaguar

A little bird Bokeh


----------



## AlanE

Ivy by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## Joel_W

AlanE, Nice B&W.


----------



## AlanE

Thanks Joel


----------



## JustinZ850

This bird attacked me when I was doing some macro stuff lol....didn't know a nest was in the bush I was searching through for insects!




Mean Bird Who Smacked My Head! by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## AlanE

Looks like he/she has an attitude... Nice shot.


----------



## JustinZ850

Certainly has an attitude!

Ugly bokeh on this one



Bokeh and the Spider by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## javier




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## JustinZ850

Where to Focus? by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## lovemeformetori

Not my best


----------



## johngpt

JustinZ850 said:


> Where to Focus? by JustinZ850, on Flickr



Justin, I really like how some are in such marvelous detail while others are just mildly blurred. Really nicely done.


----------



## Buckster

Shot these today with a Canon 500mm f/4.5 I recently acquired, mostly just testing it out.  I love the bokeh on this thing, and the sharpness is outstanding.  I'm gonna be liking this!


----------



## johngpt

Deleted my image as I posted it over in the flowers/floral thread instead. There was this dandelion thing going down...


----------



## lovemeformetori

It's all just a blur,


----------



## johngpt

Tori, I know someone at another thread mentioned that your horizons were not level. I like what you're doing with the horizons. And there actually is a term for it, often called the "Dutch angle."


----------



## johngpt

Been in a quandary lately. Do I post in the bokeh thread, or in the floral thread? Since I pulled my last post from here to go there, this one goes here I guess.


----------



## Buckster

johngpt said:


> Been in a quandary lately. Do I post in the bokeh thread, or in the floral thread? Since I pulled my last post from here to go there, this one goes here I guess.


I vote: BOTH, since both groups would be interested in it, and it wouldn't hurt anything in any way, that I can see.  :thumbup:


----------



## cgipson1




----------



## abhishekdg

Well don't know if I should post or not.. Am very much new to DSLR world and got my Nikon D90 with 35 mm 1.8g lens only yesterday.. here's my novice try out at a bokeh:-


----------



## cgipson1

not bad.. the only thing I would watch is the lack of anything really sharp on the dandelion. Just no real definition. If you had shot the same shot at F4... you would still have the bokeh, and a much better Dandelion! Excellent first try though! ( I like shooting dandelions!)


----------



## abhishekdg

Thanks a lot for the great input.. Willl surely shoot one tomorrow at F4 and see how's that turns out..


----------



## lovemeformetori

johngpt said:
			
		

> Tori, I know someone at another thread mentioned that your horizons were not level. I like what you're doing with the horizons. And there actually is a term for it, often called the "Dutch angle."



Thank you!


----------



## Buckster

lovemeformetori said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tori, I know someone at another thread mentioned that your horizons were not level. I like what you're doing with the horizons. And there actually is a term for it, often called the "Dutch angle."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...

Knowing that Dutch Angle is used to create tension, uneasiness, to introduce confusion or indicate that something is out of it's normal environment, can help when deciding when and how to use it appropriately and to it's best effect.


----------



## johngpt

Excellent point Buck.


----------



## mishele

Happy Mother's Day!!! by Mishele21, on Flickr


----------



## abhishekdg

Wow mishele!!! What a perfect pic to express Mother's Day.. Liked it a lot..
Anywys here's one more pic of the dandellion..


----------



## cgipson1

abhishekdg said:


> Wow mishele!!! What a perfect pic to express Mother's Day.. Liked it a lot..
> Anywys here's one more pic of the dandellion..



Much better detail in the dandelion!  But this one is a bit blue... did you do anything to it in post? Sometimes a cloudy day will turn whites bluish like that also. (this is not really a critique thread.. just trying to help!)


----------



## JustinZ850

1 click of the shutter and this lil guy took off lol




Always on the Move by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## abhishekdg

@cgipson1,

Well it was a little overcast with the sun beamig through the clouds.. I guess that had rendered the bluish colour.Glad you liked it..Like you said it was  at f4.. 

Anyways, was tweaking a little bit with my tripod and hence tried this image.. Not sure if it fits in the right category


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Rockin' the 70-200 VRII's beautiful round bokeh with a precious friend - a hi ISO "snapshot".


----------



## Tarayn

prime lenses have the best bokehs like the 50mm,35mm etc the more expensive ones have a REALLY rich creamy look almost like a painting. Especially when your photographing someone or something in front of a tree,or brick  or something that has a lot of texture.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

I dunno I shoot prime too, hard to beat my 24-70 or 70-200 though.


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## DangerMau5




----------



## pez




----------



## Guinness Man




----------



## cgipson1

Guinness Man said:


>



Ouch.. who's looking at the bokeh? Not me! LOL!


----------



## Guinness Man

> Ouch.. who's looking at the bokeh? Not me! LOL!



Takes a minute to see it. lol


----------



## IByte

Guinness Man said:
			
		

> Takes a minute to see it. lol



That's her nickname


----------



## cgipson1

Columbine Bokeh

F11
1/250
ISO100
DiffusedFlash
105mm Macro


----------



## IByte

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Columbine Bokeh
> 
> F11
> 1/250
> ISO100
> DiffusedFlash
> 105mm Macro
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9772"/>



Oh so that's what that lens can do O.O


----------



## cgipson1

IByte said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Columbine Bokeh
> 
> F11
> 1/250
> ISO100
> DiffusedFlash
> 105mm Macro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so that's what that lens can do O.O
Click to expand...


It can do better than that! I am still working on getting the D800 down... it is quite a bit different than the d7000. But having fun with it! 

It is a purty background, isn't it?


----------



## Ernicus

Dr. Pepper / Bokeh nightcap.  Drink responsibly


View attachment 9774


----------



## Ernicus

some green pepper bokeh I got from Wal-Mart today.  They have great produce to shoot.  lol


----------



## IByte

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> It can do better than that! I am still working on getting the D800 down... it is quite a bit different than the d7000. But having fun with it!
> 
> It is a purty background, isn't it?



Yes, yes it is


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## johngpt

Ernicus said:


> some green pepper bokeh I got from Wal-Mart today.  They have great produce to shoot.  lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 9778



I like that composition.


----------



## jake337




----------



## Ernicus

johngpt said:


> I like that composition.



Thanks.  I wish I had gotten a little more of the green peppers in though.


----------



## Bellezzo

Blooming flowers somewhere in my garden.
Nikon d5000, nikkor 50mm 1.8G


----------



## vonDrehle

Trees in my backyard.


----------



## gpmccash

Monarch on Chinese Plum Blossom.


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## JustinZ850

Holdin' On by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## o hey tyler




----------



## snowbear

Nikon D40, AF 50mm f/1.8.


----------



## katerolla




----------



## Compaq

IMG_0342_edited-1 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




Ymse_26 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## jkzo

DSC_0206 by jkzo, on Flickr


----------



## Atrphotography

Birrrrrrdy!


----------



## AlanE

katerolla said:


>



Cool shot....


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## johngpt

Marvelous stuff being posted!


----------



## AlanE

Welcome Mat by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Bokeh doesn't have to be a background! These are some fireworks


----------



## TheKenTurner

JoshuaSimPhotography said:
			
		

> Bokeh doesn't have to be a background! These are some fireworks



Nice shot! I just realized I could use my bokeh filters on Canada day! 

-Ken Turner


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Glad to help Ken hope to see those photos!


----------



## Animaniac888

More fireworks:


----------



## kundalini

Taken with Nikkor 300mm f/4.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Animaniac888 said:


> More fireworks:
> 
> View attachment 13150


wow! looks like that thing in finding memo...was it: an anemone


----------



## Animaniac888

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Animaniac888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More fireworks:
> 
> View attachment 13150
> 
> 
> 
> wow! looks like that thing in finding memo...was it: an anemone
Click to expand...


I loved that movie. Just keep swimming, just keep swimming...

Here's a bokehlicious intersection:


----------



## DennyCrane




----------



## jowensphoto




----------



## o hey tyler




----------



## mhakes

Saw on flickr that the ISO on this shot was at 250. So little graininess and spot on focus. Nice image.


----------



## o hey tyler

mhakes said:
			
		

> Saw on flickr that the ISO on this shot was at 250. So little graininess and spot on focus. Nice image.



What image?


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## johngpt

after the rain


----------



## CreativeSnaps

Setup for "When two sides go to war"
Taken with a canon 50mm 1.4 @ f/2
1 x SB80 bare with a blue & purple gel attached to light the glasses in the BG and a SB80 in a 28" softbox @ camera left to light the chess pieces.


Setup for "When two sides come together."

Taken with a canon 50mm 1.4 @ 2.8
1 x SB80 bare with a blue & purple gel attached to light the glasses in the BG and a SB80 in a 28" softbox @ camera left to light the chess pieces.

Camera -
Canon 300D


----------



## kundalini

Campground cat from 2009.















Hopefully not a repost.


----------



## johngpt

Each time I read your "three rights make a left," I smile.


----------



## johngpt

Huh, now your signature is gone!


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## FearNothing321

Siam Tulip by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## bentcountershaft

Spirit of Jefferson and Riverfront 210a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## Deadman22




----------



## Photographiend




----------



## rokvi

Ok I'll add to this


----------



## CreativeSnaps

Really liking these.


Arpeggio9 said:


>


----------



## Arpeggio9

Glad you like them, creative. Thank you for your comment.


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## bentcountershaft

100a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Juggled Split Tone by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## ewick

straight out my d-90 70-200 2.8 vr-II. I liked this theme...so many great photos. Thanks for sharing.









[/URL] bokeh by pop-a-dot, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## R3d

Rosencrantz &amp; Guildenstern are Dead by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Rosencrantz &amp; Guildenstern are Dead by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## frommrstomommy




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## mishele




----------



## fractionofasecond

->Bokeh<-


----------



## CCY020

*Flickr: CCY020's Photostream*


----------



## Tuffythepug

Some seasonal bokeh...


----------



## AgentDrex

A leaf...alone:


----------



## CherylL

Flower bokeh





IMG_0979 by Cheryl3001, on Flickr


Heart Bokeh



IMG_0971 by Cheryl3001, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Mac




----------



## R-NAGE Photography

RJJ_0513CR by RJesnen Photography, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1

Mr_Mac said:


>



Not bad for a Capuchin... not bad at all!


----------



## Mr_Mac

Thanks!  I have my moments!


----------



## johngpt

Okay, well this is a conundrum. Is this bokeh? It looks like bokeh, but it's not created by a camera's lens. It's created by the lensing effect of the tree branches through which the light has come.






magical wall bokeh


----------



## unpopular

^^ yes


----------



## BrianV

Some things just naturally make great RF calibration tests.




Udvar Hazy, Dec 2012 

1936 5cm F1.5 sonnar, hacked into Leica mount.


----------



## Justman1020

Just a flower.


----------



## R3d

BrianV said:


> Some things just naturally make great RF calibration tests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Udvar Hazy, Dec 2012
> 
> 1936 5cm F1.5 sonnar, hacked into Leica mount.



My first thought when I saw this was, "It'd be great if the whole plane were in focus."  And then I realized the very tip of the nose is.  Nice.


----------



## Mr_Mac




----------



## o hey tyler

Siggy 85/1.4


----------



## Buckster




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## EIngerson

Good morning.


Keurig by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## ronlane

Here's some from 2012.





IMG_6057 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## mishele




----------



## BrianV

R3d said:


> BrianV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1936 5cm F1.5 sonnar, hacked into Leica mount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first thought when I saw this was, "It'd be great if the whole plane were in focus." And then I realized the very tip of the nose is. Nice.
Click to expand...





sr71_full by putahexanonyou, on Flickr

Also with a 5cm F1.5 Sonnar, wide-open, from a different angle. 1/8th second, hand-held. The Museum does not allow tripods.


----------



## BrianV

But...

Back to Bokeh!




Hexanon 50/1.7, RF Coupled by putahexanonyou, on Flickr


----------



## Patriot

Bokeh!! 




Shoot in Warm Bokeh by Jarrett_Hunt, on Flickr

Will this do?


----------



## MiFleur

Winter delights by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

Ride the rainbow!!


----------



## o hey tyler

brb LSD


----------



## mishele

It's a little trippy ...lol


----------



## LightMatters

A couple weeks ago, I watched a video about Bokeh by The Slanted Lens --  fun video with GREAT information!


----------



## LightMatters

The focus contrast is great, and having the cool blues/greys juxtaposed w/the warmth of the white adds a real depth.  Really enjoy this image.


----------



## yioties

This is shot with my 50mm 1.8g.


----------



## JustinL




----------



## pedalpics

Two from my garden over the summer.


----------



## TimGreyPhotography

Arashiyama Bamboo Forest by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr



Lined Up by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Awiserbud




----------



## o hey tyler

Nice bamboo shot, Tim!


----------



## pez




----------



## johngpt

Nice energy in that Dave.


----------



## johngpt

plum in morning light


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## TamiAz




----------



## johngpt

Tami, I really like your composition.


----------



## johngpt

bradford pear 09Mar14


----------



## TamiAz

johngpt said:


> Tami, I really like your composition.



Thank you!!


----------



## Derrel

Summertime sunset, hilltop ridge, Happy Valley, Oregon. 
Looks better large [  http://www.pbase.com/image/154909363 ]


----------



## Shawchert

so by that it would be something like this?


----------



## Steve5D

I don't normally drink Budweiser, but it's all they were serving at Destination Daytona during Bike Week:


----------



## R3d

Neal &amp; Libby by R3d Baron, on Flickr








Neal &amp; Libby by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Stevepwns

JEastonPhotography2014-03559 by JEaston | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Pods by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Not Christmas anymore, but I just found this thread 



Santa resized by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Two more:




Day 326 - Reeds by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Day 322 - Daisy by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

In celebration of the alleged return of Spring (though it is supposed to snow in two days), I present the Maryland state flower:


----------



## Stevepwns

F4.0-0152 by JEaston | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow

Bokeh

From the Tamron 70-300 VC.



9176132897_696f581364_b by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr
From the Tamron 18-270 VC PZD.



IMG_0009 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr
From The Sigma 150-500mm.



IMG_1551 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr
From the Canon 70-200 f4L IS.



IMG_0037 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr
One More from the sigma 150-500mm.



IMG_2074 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## LaFoto

This one has hardly any background left, so you can't really-really speak about any bokeh, but well ... as if this were the Visual Echo Game, I feel like posting this now, inspired by pez's photo.


----------



## DarkShadow

LaFoto said:


> This one has hardly any background left, so you can't really-really speak about any bokeh, but well ... as if this were the Visual Echo Game, I feel like posting this now, inspired by pez's photo.


Actually IMO I think that's excellent Bokeh when you have that nice creamy look of a nice back drop.


----------



## Trainwizard




----------



## limr




----------



## CdTSnap

limr said:


>



Probably a little under exposed but cool


----------



## limr

Thanks. It was tricky lighting - dark restaurant but bright sun coming in, backlighting the flowers. Could probably bring up the flowers in post without affecting the background but I haven't the faintest clue how to do it. I can live with a little underexposure


----------



## IByte

limr said:


> Thanks. It was tricky lighting - dark restaurant but bright sun coming in, backlighting the flowers. Could probably bring up the flowers in post without affecting the background but I haven't the faintest clue how to do it. I can live with a little underexposure



Good good lil L.  We just want to be flower paperazzi in restaurants lol.


----------



## pez

Trainwizard said:


>



A cool shot! Those glasses are awesome, lol


----------



## MartinCrabtree




----------



## johngpt

daffodil with fujinon 60mm lens



There aren't flashy circular specular highlights, but perhaps the quality of the background blur might suffice for posting here?
I had rented the new Fujifilm X-T1 body with the XF 60mm f/2.4 R macro lens. I think the combo easily matches and probably surpasses the quality of my canon 40D and 60mm macro.


----------



## johngpt

forsythia and specular highlights



Shot with my old Canon 40D and the EF-S 60mm macro. Notice the straight edges on the specular highlights showing that the canon 60mm has 7 blades.


----------



## BrickHouse

DSC_0158-1 by Bolt x3, on Flickr


----------



## limr

johngpt said:


> daffodil with fujinon 60mm lens
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't flashy circular specular highlights, but perhaps the quality of the background blur might suffice for posting here?
> I had rented the new Fujifilm X-T1 body with the XF 60mm f/2.4 R macro lens. I think the combo easily matches and probably surpasses the quality of my canon 40D and 60mm macro.



This daffodil picture reminds me of one of my own:


----------



## minicoop1985

Here's what I have. In fact, I wanted to see what the bokeh looked like. 80mm Ektar f2.8 on my Hasselblad.


----------



## Scatterbrained




----------



## 90foxbox

IMG_2781 by 90FoxBox, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Patriot

Taken with the SMC Takumar 135 2.5 at F2.5. 

It's a avocado plant growing in a window with the sun setting. You can't tell but there is a building outside about 50 yards away that the sun is reflecting off of.


----------



## Derrel

I took this shot a few years back on my back patio, of a black capped chickadee on a tall, standing, pedestal-mounted cast-iron weather vane/outdoor clock.






Canon 5D, shot at ISO 800, 1/250 second handheld, Nikon 300/4 AF-S lens + TC 14e 1.4x converter (420mm at f/4 effective) on adapter.

[ looks a bit better seen larger, at    Black Capped Chickadee_bokeh.JPG photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com ]


----------



## johngpt

BrickHouse said:


> DSC_0158-1 by Bolt x3, on Flickr



Dave, you posted this yesterday and I see that it's the BBCode. Has your view of flickr changed to the new format? Mine has, and I can't find the option to choose BBCode anymore. So I'm copying what they have available under the new share icon and under the new pushpin icon. If you're seeing the new format, are you able to find the BBCode?

Snazzy bokeh by the way!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Scatterbrained

johngpt said:


> Dave, you posted this yesterday and I see that it's the BBCode. Has your view of flickr changed to the new format? Mine has, and I can't find the option to choose BBCode anymore. So I'm copying what they have available under the new share icon and under the new pushpin icon. If you're seeing the new format, are you able to find the BBCode?
> 
> Snazzy bokeh by the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


Go to the sharing icon (box with arrow flying out of it) and then select  the push pin.  That should give you the BBCode options, then you just  have to select the right size.


----------



## Scatterbrained




----------



## johngpt

Scatterbrained said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, you posted this yesterday and I see that it's the BBCode. Has your view of flickr changed to the new format? Mine has, and I can't find the option to choose BBCode anymore. So I'm copying what they have available under the new share icon and under the new pushpin icon. If you're seeing the new format, are you able to find the BBCode?
> 
> Snazzy bokeh by the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the sharing icon (box with arrow flying out of it) and then select  the push pin.  That should give you the BBCode options, then you just  have to select the right size.
Click to expand...


Tim (lovely work at flickr and tumblr by the way), the option you suggest will give some of what the old BBCode option had. It allows us to copy and paste here, and it will hyperlink back to the photo's page. But the old option also included the title and creator with hyperlinks. 

Now that I'm seeing the code, I've figured out how to include the photo's title with link, using the the info copied just as you suggest, then just deleting the img stuff, and inserting the title in between the url bracket stuff. But the old BBCode option was easy-peasy one copy paste no muss no fuss.

For example that really nicely lit photo of yourself back at the other thread links back to its photo page but there's no title under it like under Dave's photo. His photo is the previous to flickr update way of copying and pasting BBCode. That's why I has posted my question.

I hope this makes sense!

Cheers,


----------



## Scatterbrained

Ah, I got ya.  Yeah, someone on another board had found some backdoor way to get the old code,  but it seemed like a bit too much effort for me. :meh:


----------



## johngpt

I'm in agreement regarding the too much effort!







yellow butterfly at the botanical gardens


----------



## BrickHouse

johngpt said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, you posted this yesterday and I see that it's the BBCode. Has your view of flickr changed to the new format? Mine has, and I can't find the option to choose BBCode anymore. So I'm copying what they have available under the new share icon and under the new pushpin icon. If you're seeing the new format, are you able to find the BBCode?
> 
> Snazzy bokeh by the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the sharing icon (box with arrow flying out of it) and then select  the push pin.  That should give you the BBCode options, then you just  have to select the right size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tim (lovely work at flickr and tumblr by the way), the option you suggest will give some of what the old BBCode option had. It allows us to copy and paste here, and it will hyperlink back to the photo's page. But the old option also included the title and creator with hyperlinks.
> 
> Now that I'm seeing the code, I've figured out how to include the photo's title with link, using the the info copied just as you suggest, then just deleting the img stuff, and inserting the title in between the url bracket stuff. But the old BBCode option was easy-peasy one copy paste no muss no fuss.
> 
> For example that really nicely lit photo of yourself back at the other thread links back to its photo page but there's no title under it like under Dave's photo. His photo is the previous to flickr update way of copying and pasting BBCode. That's why I has posted my question.
> 
> I hope this makes sense!
> 
> Cheers,
Click to expand...


To be honest, I am not sure I'm doing anything special. On a Mac, using safari, I just click on the arrow thing like above, and there's still an option to grab the html/bb code. Copy and paste. Maybe I don't have the new view?


----------



## bc_steve




----------



## mishele




----------



## johngpt

BrickHouse said:


> To be honest, I am not sure I'm doing anything special. On a Mac, using safari, I just click on the arrow thing like above, and there's still an option to grab the html/bb code. Copy and paste. Maybe I don't have the new view?



Dave, when you go to one of your photo's pages at flickr, are comments below the photo or to the right of the photo? The new format has the comments in a column to the right of the photo, the whole page is dark. The comments are now white words on dark background.

If the comments are below the photo, with black words on white background, that's the format that was just changed.


----------



## BrickHouse

johngpt said:


> BrickHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I am not sure I'm doing anything special. On a Mac, using safari, I just click on the arrow thing like above, and there's still an option to grab the html/bb code. Copy and paste. Maybe I don't have the new view?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, when you go to one of your photo's pages at flickr, are comments below the photo or to the right of the photo? The new format has the comments in a column to the right of the photo, the whole page is dark. The comments are now white words on dark background.
> 
> If the comments are below the photo, with black words on white background, that's the format that was just changed.
Click to expand...


The comments are below. So looks like it's still the old format. Wonder why I still have that? Browser specific?


----------



## johngpt

bradford pear via XF 60mm





Another one shot with the rented X-T1 and rented XF60mm f/2.4 R Macro


----------



## johngpt

BrickHouse said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrickHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I am not sure I'm doing anything special. On a Mac, using safari, I just click on the arrow thing like above, and there's still an option to grab the html/bb code. Copy and paste. Maybe I don't have the new view?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, when you go to one of your photo's pages at flickr, are comments below the photo or to the right of the photo? The new format has the comments in a column to the right of the photo, the whole page is dark. The comments are now white words on dark background.
> 
> If the comments are below the photo, with black words on white background, that's the format that was just changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The comments are below. So looks like it's still the old format. Wonder why I still have that? Browser specific?
Click to expand...


I'm hearing from flickr contacts in other countries that theirs haven't changed yet. Maybe flickr considers South Dakota to be a foreign country!    :mrgreen:

Although you'd suspect that to be more likely here in New Mexico!

Oh, and if contacts are viewing their flickr on an ipad or other device, the change hasn't gone through for them yet.


----------



## mishele

Mine hasn't changed yet...=)


----------



## BrickHouse

johngpt said:


> BrickHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, when you go to one of your photo's pages at flickr, are comments below the photo or to the right of the photo? The new format has the comments in a column to the right of the photo, the whole page is dark. The comments are now white words on dark background.
> 
> If the comments are below the photo, with black words on white background, that's the format that was just changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The comments are below. So looks like it's still the old format. Wonder why I still have that? Browser specific?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm hearing from flickr contacts in other countries that theirs haven't changed yet. Maybe flickr considers South Dakota to be a foreign country!    :mrgreen:
> 
> Although you'd suspect that to be more likely here in New Mexico!
> 
> Oh, and if contacts are viewing their flickr on an ipad or other device, the change hasn't gone through for them yet.
Click to expand...



Hahaha. Actually I live in San Diego. The other SD. I should probably clarify that on my aviator. I do switch between iPad and MacBook and both of them appear to be the old view. Can't wait until I get the pleasure of "upgrading".


----------



## johngpt

BrickHouse said:


> Can't wait until I get the pleasure of "upgrading".



I find the comments to the side of the image distracting. The way that flickr has implemented the white words on dark background is rather contrasty, making it difficult to read. I don't mind white on dark. I like the way that Adobe Lightroom and Adobe Ps Elements does it. Quite readable and non-distracting. Flickr's implementation leaves a lot to be desired.

And the ability to press "L" on the keyboard to toggle to the flickr lightbox view is gone. Now we get to full screen on black via mousing and clicking on an arrow in the upper right corner of the image.


----------



## pez

I suspect that they are "still working" on the Safari browser version, maybe? I get the new, "improved" format on both Chrome and IE on my PC. Perhaps Mac users get to keep the better-I mean older- version...


----------



## limr

And now back to some pictures!


----------



## limr




----------



## johngpt

Leonore, superb film work at your flickr.


----------



## johngpt

pez said:


> I suspect that they are "still working" on the Safari browser version, maybe? I get the new, "improved" format on both Chrome and IE on my PC. Perhaps Mac users get to keep the better-I mean older- version...


I can't seem to find a common thread as to browser or location. I'm using a mac with safari, and it switched to the new and _improved_ format. I know others on PCs that have or haven't. So far, those whose language is other than English haven't changed.
This morning at work, using a PC with a very out of date IE, which flickr says right up front isn't supported, my photo pages were the pre-improved layout. Looking at my flickr from my phone's safari, it was the pre-improved layout. Who knows!


----------



## johngpt

apple bud to blossom and bokeh





Captured with the rented Fuji X-T1 and XF 60mm f/2.4 R Macro lens.

And the X-T1 I've ordered has shipped today and should be here by Wednesday! With the 18-55mm lens.


----------



## limr

johngpt said:


> Leonore, superb film work at your flickr.



Thank you! :blushing:


----------



## pez

johngpt said:


> apple bud to blossom and bokeh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captured with the rented Fuji X-T1 and XF 60mm f/2.4 R Macro lens.
> 
> And the X-T1 I've ordered has shipped today and should be here by Wednesday! With the 18-55mm lens.



That's a really interesting camera- congrats! You'll probably want that 60mm Macro lens... just sayin'


----------



## johngpt

Yes, I probably will want that lens.

At the moment, I'm researching other macro lenses. The fuji X-T1 selects f/stop on the lens itself, much like the pre-digital age. So I've learned that there are adapters made for quite a variety of lens mounts that would allow a lens to be used on fuji's x mount cameras. I'm hoping that I can find a second hand macro lens that will have the aperture selection on the lens, like an old olympus om 50mm f/3.5 macro.


----------



## johngpt

water drops on flower at the gardens


----------



## pez

johngpt said:


> Yes, I probably will want that lens.
> 
> At the moment, I'm researching other macro lenses. The fuji X-T1 selects f/stop on the lens itself, much like the pre-digital age. So I've learned that there are adapters made for quite a variety of lens mounts that would allow a lens to be used on fuji's x mount cameras. I'm hoping that I can find a second hand macro lens that will have the aperture selection on the lens, like an old olympus om 50mm f/3.5 macro.



If there is a K adapter, a number of folks are selling their D/FA 100mm 2.8 macros, perhaps in favor of the new WR version (same optics). That's a great macro with a traditional aperture ring- I love mine.


----------



## LaFoto

Mine's the Sigma 105mm 1:2,8 DG Macro HSM - is that any good, too? (I like it)


----------



## mkbstr

Bokeh ftw!


----------



## pez

LaFoto said:


> Mine's the Sigma 105mm 1:2,8 DG Macro HSM - is that any good, too? (I like it)



Oh yeah! There are several macros in the 90-105 range that are super sharp with creamy bokeh. Your Sigma and also the Tamron 90mm 2.8 are really great macros.


----------



## Shawchert




----------



## johngpt

back yard apple blossom



The fuji X-T1 I've purchased with the bundled 17-55mm lens has arrived. I can't get really close, as I'd been able to with the 60mm macro, but it can capture detail and I can crop.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Scatterbrained




----------



## pez

johngpt said:


> back yard apple blossom
> 
> 
> 
> The fuji X-T1 I've purchased with the bundled 17-55mm lens has arrived. I can't get really close, as I'd been able to with the 60mm macro, but it can capture detail and I can crop.
> 
> :mrgreen:



Nice bokeh from a kit lens.


----------



## Braineack




----------



## Derrel

Braineack, your cat reminds me of Austin. He always had highbrow tastes...



I miss him and his psychotic orange-kittyness...


----------



## pez

Derrel said:


> Braineack, your cat reminds me of Austin. He always had highbrow tastes...
> 
> View attachment 70286
> 
> I miss him and his psychotic orange-kittyness...



I miss my psychotic-yet-wise cat, too.


----------



## snowbear

D40 and an AF 50mm f/1.8 Nikkor at f/4.


----------



## Scatterbrained




----------



## Msteelio91

Not sure if I've got this right... still learning


----------



## EIngerson

Mid shoot candid of Jovi.


----------



## johngpt

Msteelio91 said:


> Not sure if I've got this right... still learning



Looks right to me.



EIngerson said:


> Mid shoot candid of Jovi.



Perfect exposure, and great candid expression.


----------



## johngpt

budding ash with X-T1 and 60mm macro



From when I'd rented the X-T1 with that 60mm macro lens.
Got another lens coming soon. An older nikkor 55mm macro with an adaptor for the X-T1.
Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Whiskeyjack




----------



## johngpt

Whiskeyjack, superb work at your flickr photostream.


----------



## limr

Lo and behold, I do occasionally shoot with a digital camera:


----------



## limr

But alas, my heart belongs to film.





(Forgive the watermark, btw. These are linked from my Flickr, which is populated mostly with pictures from the 365 project I did on my blog, and I usually watermark for my blog. I know, it's as useful as the Club as an anti-car theft device, but at least it will deter the truly lazy thieves who don't want to be bothered with removing a watermark  )


----------



## johngpt

Leonore, I really like the tree in the background of your top photo. That's as much the subject of the image as the in focus foreground plants.


----------



## Derrel

"X Marks The Spot"








[looks best seen large:  DSCF2155_X-MarksTheSpot.JPG photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com   ]


----------



## limr

johngpt said:


> Leonore, I really like the tree in the background of your top photo. That's as much the subject of the image as the in focus foreground plants.



Thanks, John. That was a wonderfully foggy day and I loved the overlay of the reeds on that tree. The picture screamed to be taken


----------



## johngpt

possible (now confirmed) tulip at botanical gardens by johngpt, on Flickr







Hey, flickr has now restored the former BBCode, including title and photographer, on flickr.


----------



## R3d

Finally!  I don't think I've posted these yet.



The Roses by R3d Baron, on Flickr



The Roses by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Tee

.


----------



## johngpt

R3d said:


> Finally!  I don't think I've posted these yet.
> 
> 
> 
> The Roses by R3d Baron, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> The Roses by R3d Baron, on Flickr



Stephen, after you paste the BBCode that you'd copied at flickr, if you want the title, your name, etc to be under the photo, place your cursor between the [/URL] that ends the image link and before the  that begins the title. Then press ...r.com/2678/13211177863_f2964a7e40_z.jpg[/IMG]

The Roses by R3d Baron, on Flickr[/QUOTE]



Of course, that's if you mind having the title etc rubbing right up against the side of the photo. If not, please ignore me! :mrgreen:


.


----------



## johngpt

contre-jour evergreen by johngpt, on Flickr


----------



## limr

johngpt said:


> contre-jour evergreen by johngpt, on Flickr



What an interesting-looking plant! I love how the shape of the stalks is mirrored by the white in the background. And the colors are just divine - vibrant but muted without being oversaturated.


----------



## R3d

Cheers John.


----------



## johngpt

Thanks guys!
Kim thinks it's a blue juniper. It's on the side of the garage.


----------



## johngpt

revolving


----------



## minicoop1985

Oh what the hell.



Sparkly by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Scatterbrained

Believe it or not there is actually a giant road map on the wall behind her.  




Amelia: Shallow Portrait After First Recital by tltichy, on Flickr


----------



## Msteelio91

minicoop1985 said:


> Oh what the hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkly by longm1985, on Flickr



What happened?! Looks like the window was completely blown in


----------



## minicoop1985

It was an abandoned car I found in a field. Every window was smashed. The glass even somewhat stayed together and wrapped around the shifter, almost looking like an impromptu glass sculpture. I'm thinking it was vandals, honestly.


----------



## Msteelio91

Yeah that sounds likely... Well it made for a neat shot!


----------



## pez




----------



## thejosey

I'm pretty much brand new to photography, and these are my first pictures I've uploaded to this site. I'm really into bokeh and I want to get into macro when I get more money saved up for the right lenses. But here are a couple of my first ever bokeh pictures. I took them without knowing what bokeh was, haha, I just thought they looked cool. I have a few more but I'll wait and see if these first 3 go well and don't get laughed out of the forum haha. Pointers and constructive criticism is always welcome


----------



## Tee

I think some are getting shallow depth of field and bokeh confused.


----------



## minicoop1985

Tee said:


> I think some are getting shallow depth of field and bokeh confused.



Just to further confuse them, here's a shot with both.



Chip off the ol block by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J

Bokeh!



White on White by f_one_eight, on Flickr


----------



## jake337




----------



## jake337




----------



## johngpt

flowering plum with X-T1



.


----------



## kc4sox

jake337 said:


>



Amazing image !


----------



## pez

Tee said:


> I think some are getting shallow depth of field and bokeh confused.



Many define it as strictly the spherical rendition of oof points of light, but the original Japanese idea certainly includes the quality of the blur. Seems much more interesting to use the broader definition to me...


----------



## Braineack

Hal by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## JerryVenz

From one our complimentary birthday sessions we give our GOOD clients each year.

Image captured with lens at 300mm. Exposure 1/250 sec at f2.8 at 800 ISO.


----------



## acparsons

A back alley pirate.


----------



## pez

JerryVenz said:


> From one our complimentary birthday sessions we give our GOOD clients each year.
> 
> Image captured with lens at 300mm. Exposure 1/250 sec at f2.8 at 800 ISO.
> 
> View attachment 71891


Nice shot! You treat your customers well.


----------



## Derrel

Here's a photo of my young son. I made this in 2007, using a Canon 5D and my 24-105 f/4-L IS USM zoom set to 24mm, shot at 1/8 second at f/4.5.






"*Christmas Draws Near*"

[    IMG_2282_Christmas Draws Near.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com    ]


----------



## johngpt

Running low on these. Need to get out and shoot more!








afternoon dandelion



Fuji X-T1 with Micro-Nikkor 55mm at f/8.0


.


----------



## SDreams

one of my first shots with my new Nikon 5200 today


----------



## johngpt

Given the previous discussion about bokeh's definition, I thought I'd post one without rounded specular highlights and just creamy background.









blossoming apple




.


----------



## d1984

Griffith Observatory telescope in focus by davno22, on Flickr


----------



## Scatterbrained

Natasha Portrait: Before the First Recital by tltichy, on Flickr


----------



## Scatterbrained

Amelia Portrait: Before the First Recital by tltichy, on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## johngpt

Lovely background Dave.


----------



## johngpt

blue sky and photinia


----------



## mpasq66




----------



## pez

johngpt said:


> Lovely background Dave.



Thanks, John!


----------



## johngpt

photinia with background highlights


----------



## pyzik

Mosin Nagant by pyzik200, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

No specular highlights. Just creamy background.









yellow daffodil and lavender background








.


----------



## jake337

"Future Avenger"


----------



## jake337

"Deep In Thought"




​


----------



## jake337




----------



## gsgary

40mmf1.4 Nokton on Sony A7


----------



## hannaschelling




----------



## johngpt

Nice detail in that Hanna.


----------



## johngpt

rose on mother's day







.


----------



## ruifo

Alice in Chains by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Msteelio91

johngpt said:


> rose on mother's day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Love the IQ


----------



## johngpt

Thanks Matt.
I actually broke down and used a tripod!
:mrgreen:





.


----------



## pyzik

Bokeh by pyzik200, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

To what lengths we go for our art...









tumbleweed "sticking" to finger






.


----------



## ruifo

Thirst for water by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50




----------



## ruifo

Road Trip by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack

Feral Cat - El Cerrito, CA by The Braineack, on Flickr




Blue Macaw by The Braineack, on Flickr




One Man Band on Pier 39 by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Braineack said:


>



:mrgreen:

So, was he any good?


----------



## johngpt

julia louis-dryas at the gardens





My first celebrity portrait.





.


----------



## Braineack

johngpt said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> So, was he any good?
Click to expand...



For playing drums, guitar, harmonica, AND singing?   nope. not half bad.






Flamingo at Santa Barbara Zoo by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

I admire folks like this. 

I'm lucky if I can get my right eye to coordinate with my left.


----------



## Jeegz




----------



## johngpt

This is a shot showing the plant I'd used to shoot a macro. I guess the background is pleasingly blurred.












.


----------



## johngpt

This was the macro.






back lit water droplet





.


----------



## ruifo

Colores de México by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

finely focused leaf veins and specular highlights





.


----------



## EIngerson

Hibiscus-1 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Triptych created for the flickr group Macro Mondays.







macro triptych




.


----------



## minicoop1985

NSX by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

glasswing at the butterfly pavilion




.


----------



## limr

Plant by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

Firewood by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

bc_steve said:


> Firewood by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr



Steve, outstanding image. And great bokeh too.


----------



## Derrel

From a senior portrait session shot Monday of this week.







[    D3X_2813_.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com   ]

and also this one. Both made with the 80-200 AF-S Nikkor at 145mm at f/7.1 for a lotta' small dots!






[    D3X_2808_.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com   ]

These are made kind of in an homage to old tintype portraits, hence the unusual color palette I chose. She really liked this processing treatment!


----------



## johngpt

apple and blurred highlights




.


----------



## bc_steve

johngpt said:


> bc_steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firewood by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, outstanding image. And great bokeh too.
Click to expand...


Thank you


----------



## EIngerson

Dragon Fly by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## johngpt

flight of the zebra longwing



.


----------



## pyzik




----------



## ruifo

Vinil LP by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Wire by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

an apple a day


.


----------



## jonathaneme

up close and personal cherry blossom by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

monochromic malus domestica 


.


----------



## funwitha7d

hope this fits as well?


----------



## johngpt

black + white flowers with background blur


.


----------



## Derrel

Summer Sunset, 2012


----------



## johngpt

I've got closed wings, not a closed mind...


.


----------



## ruifo

Long Play by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## jonathaneme

Lexus RC-F engine cover by JonathanEme, on Flickr



Lexus RC-F door panel by JonathanEme, on Flickr



Lexus RC-F carbon spoiler detail by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

within the aspens


.


----------



## jonathaneme

John Kong blue ISF-5 by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

flower in old town


.


----------



## johngpt

autumn pear


.


----------



## pez

Pretty, Dangerous


----------



## orf

http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb


----------



## katsrevenge

Just got my hands on a Helios 44m-4. It does amazing bokah things. 



Bokah! by Kat M., on Flickr


----------



## pyzik

pez said:


> Pretty, Dangerous


Nice

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## katsrevenge

MidWinter by https://www.flickr.com/photos/katsrevenge/, on Flickr

Love Xmass trees.


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_DSC_0996.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Spider in bokeh of street lights - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Detail of a defocused footbridge.
Would this qualify as " artificial " bokeh?


----------



## katsrevenge

I went for foreground and rear bokah. 




Winter&#x27;s End by Faye M., on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Nope, not snow in lights. This is one of those copper scouring pads with a small flashlight shinging up through it. Taken with ext tube and defocused Velvet 56.


----------



## zombiesniper

Evil snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Oh come on! Now you're just showing off!


----------



## zulu42

I'm kind of obsessed with the bokeh from this 105 f/2.8 I got from @SquarePeg


----------



## SquarePeg

zulu42 said:


> I'm kind of obsessed with the bokeh from this 105 f/2.8 I got from @SquarePeg



Love that lens.  I’ve missed it since moving to Fuji.  So glad you’re enjoying it!  Here’s a couple of my favorite bokeh shots from the 105:








 



 

Happy to say I just picked up the Fuji 90 f2 to replace it!  Waiting on it to arrive.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Wow, all are wonderful, but I am torn between the first and last. Awesome!


----------



## mishele

IMG_030400 by Mish, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

You Looking at Me by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

IMG_845502 by Mish, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Blue tit by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

mishele said:


> IMG_845502 by Mish, on Flickr



Fan-freakin-tastic!


----------



## mishele

Mystic Garden by Mish, on Flickr


----------



## Breezy85




----------



## johngpt

pyracantha near the St James Tearoom

.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## johngpt

fence clamp in the bosque 

.


----------



## RowdyRay




----------



## johngpt

a is for avocado 

.


----------



## Parker219




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

DIF

1



 
2


----------



## zombiesniper

Savana by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

redbud and rain drops 

.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## johngpt

soon to bloom

.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## petrochemist

rabbit &amp; dolphins by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr




Jaguar chasing snowflakes by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr




P1160389 by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## HeyHeyUW

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Frost on the leaves this morning...


----------



## SquarePeg

Bubbly hearts by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## johngpt

snow on the pear buds 

.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## johngpt

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 168691


Zulu, really cool.


----------



## johngpt

abq spring has sprung

From back in '15 using an Olloclip macro attachment on my old iPhone. The combo would do surprisingly well.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## zulu42




----------



## SquarePeg

for little curls... by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## pez




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I love the way these leaves capture dew. I think these are bottlebrush plants.


----------



## danbob6

Terrific image!


----------



## Photo Lady

I am trying ..


----------



## SquarePeg

Berry Good by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

That's almost like looking through a kaleidoscope or at stained glass.


----------



## SquarePeg

Primrose4 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

SquarePeg said:


> Berry Good by SharonCat..., on Flickr



W-O-W!!!!!!!!!!

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Photo Lady

one more from today


----------



## johngpt

the plums have flowered

.


----------



## Photo Lady

My Japanese red maple in the sun


johngpt said:


> the plums have flowered
> 
> .


Beauty !!!


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## johngpt

plum blossoms amidst abq blur

.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Photo Lady

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 178079


so beautiful


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## zulu42




----------



## snowbear

From the archive




DSC_1393.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




DSC_1309.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




DSC_1308.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




Closeup by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 178254



Wow!!!


----------



## SquarePeg

Suessical garden


----------



## Philmar

Beck bokeh by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

monochrome pear blossom

.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Derrel

200 f/2 VR-G Nikon D2x at f/2 @ 1/250...bokeh balls..


----------



## Photo Lady

love Bokeh


----------



## johngpt

Zulu, Derrel, Elizabeth, really nice images!


----------



## Derrel

Nikon D2x, 200mm f2 VR-G at f2...perfectly  round bokeh balls from mini LED lights. Incandescent white balance, foreground lighted with Speedlight with CTO gel.


----------



## johngpt

beep - beep

This was titled 'beep-beep' due to that shadow on one of the leaves.
.


----------



## Photo Lady

johngpt said:


> Zulu, Derrel, Elizabeth, really nice images!


thank you


----------



## Derrel

Canon 5D, 135 f2 L at f/4. Bright spring backlighting.


----------



## Derrel

D3X, 200 f/2 VR-G at f/4.


----------



## Derrel

Alicia, 105mm lens, Christmas light bokeh balls.f/5.6 @ 1 /10 second plus flash for foreground.


----------



## johngpt

Derrel said:


> View attachment 191185
> 
> D3X, 200 f/2 VR-G at f/4.


We tend to think of bokeh in terms of roundish blurred specular highlights, but all _pleasing_ blur is bokeh, including the creamy background blur of this one Derrel.


----------



## johngpt

bad sci fi flick lifeform?

.


----------



## Derrel

johngpt said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 191185
> 
> D3X, 200 f/2 VR-G at f/4.
> 
> 
> 
> We tend to think of bokeh in terms of roundish blurred specular highlights, but all _pleasing_ blur is bokeh, including the creamy background blur of this one Derrel.
Click to expand...


Exactly...bokeh is more than "bokeh balls" from specular highlights or light sources!


----------



## Derrel

Foreground bokeh. NIKON D2x, 70-200 VR-G.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Derrel

NIKON D3X, 135mm AF Defocus Control at f/5.6...got rid of some ugly blackberry vines in the background.


----------



## johngpt

morning cholla

From back in 2015. 
Sadly the owner of the property on which these sat cleared all the cacti out the year after this.
.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

@zulu42 Your beautiful photo was nominated for POTM!

@Derrel  That beautiful model sure makes freckles look sexy!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## zulu42

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Your beautiful photo was nominated for POTM!



Gosh. Thank you!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

No, no! Thank _you!_ That is really a work of art.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Prism bokeh with tiny wildflower


----------



## Derrel

80-400 VR, 237mm, 11 mm extension tube.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Derrel said:


> View attachment 191194
> 
> NIKON D3X, 135mm AF Defocus Control at f/5.6...got rid of some ugly blackberry vines in the background.



What was the story with the red eyes? Had she been in the pool, crying, tired or maybe smoked one?


----------



## Derrel

I believe the first  two were not the issue, Dean.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## johngpt

morning weed

I keep working my way from past to present in my Flickr photos when posting to the themes here at TPF. This is from May 2015.
If I had shot and edited this in 2020 I'd have assured there weren't clipped highlights.
-


----------



## Space Face




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## zulu42




----------



## JoshVam

Wonderful. That's some gorgeous bokeh.


----------



## johngpt

fresh leaves against the sunset

.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## zulu42




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## TATTRAT

November 5th by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Vag7r1




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Vag7r1




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Titling these " Here Comes The Sun " in homage to @oldhippy


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## SquarePeg

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Titling these " Here Comes The Sun " in homage to @oldhippy
> 
> View attachment 244531View attachment 244532


Nice!  What lens is this with the soap bubble bokeh?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

SquarePeg said:


> Nice!  What lens is this with the soap bubble bokeh?



Thanks! I believe it was the Velvet 56.


----------



## SquarePeg

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Thanks! I believe it was the Velvet 56.


Really?  Wow I don’t think I’ve had that with the LBV.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The shrub had major small droplets and was backlit. I could see it glistening with the naked eye. I thought there might be some good bokeh.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## johngpt

A phenomenon that always intrigues me, is how light coming through leaves will create "wall bokeh," the openings in the foliage acting as a pinhole.




inner mysteries

.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## TATTRAT

Fall Colors 2020


----------



## zulu42




----------



## TATTRAT

Macro by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## wobe

A couple of 'experiments' OM-1 Zuiko 55mm f1.2 Fujifilm  C200


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

@TATTRAT Crisp focus and really beautiful colors!


----------



## TATTRAT

Tuning Tech FS, Crofton Maryland by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------

